# I BELIEVE - another Surefire A2 Aviator convert



## KevinL (Sep 11, 2005)

The A2 is a strange light. You either get it - or you don't. I'm glad to say I get it.

I'm a tough customer, you should see me at my day job.. I'm jaded to the point where I look at technology and go "nothing $#*()ing impresses me any more" (envision me saying this as I step into a trade show and you can imagine how hard a sales rep's job then becomes). To be honest, I couldn't care less if they released a 128-bit 30Ghz six-core VLIW with hardware x86-to-VLIW mapper CPU tomorrow. I SAW IT COMING. Oh, and it had BETTER be under $99 at launch. *Yawn BIG Yawn*

With lights it's a little different, I am not jaded, but I've seen quite a lot of wonderful lights pass my way. The U2 and P90 lamps inspired my sig of "life begins at 100 lumens" on another forum, and I mean it. Breakfast begins at 3000 lumens, but that's after the USL gets here. I've seen LED, I've built LED, I've seen incan, and just this evening I was tearing the night apart with an Osram 64625HLX 100W monster powered by a 40-amp capable 12V SLA with a fresh charge on it. It LITERALLY transforms night into day, it lights things as brightly as if they were under direct noontime sunlight. I've reviewed The Widget, a third-party conversion lamp assembly for C-series Surefires that gives them three LEDs, two stages and a 70+ lumen incandescent that's brighter than a P60. So a light has got to truly offer something extraordinary for me to throw down the credit card and say "charge it and ship it".

So what's the A2 got? 50 lumens, 3 LEDs, two stage output.

That's where the spec sheet ends and the A2 begins. Even to my eyes, it defies logic. The A2 is so much more than just the sum of its components, and that has convinced me that nobody else can do it the way Surefire has done it - they come close, but they still can't touch the A2.

To be honest I never really liked the Surefire E2e with MN03 lamp. Dim, yellow, and not very impressive at all. Yup, I just called it all of the above. I have an E2e-SG and it was bought as a collector's edition rather than anything else. I was looking for a LED head for it for quite a while until I got my KL1-SG. Well, stacking both of them up against each other, you can clearly see the A2 hands the E2e its rear on a platter. Brighter, WHITER, and so much more impressive.

In fact, I stacked the A2 up against the P90 and P91 lamps both running on lithium ions (to give them maximum advantage). The A2 was on honest-to-goodness Surefire SF123As. The P90 is slightly brighter - though surprisingly, not by a whole lot more, but the A2 is most definitely WHITER. It's whiter than even the P91, although the '91 is close. Whatever you've heard about the A2's perfect beam - it's true. It takes ridiculously overdriven incandescents like my Roar of the Pelican (supposed to have less than ten hours lamp life the way I drive it - to the absolute limit) to match the color temperature.

I feel the killer advantage of the A2 lies in Willie Hunt's AWESOME Low Voltage Regulator (LVR) system. Nobody else with an A2 workalike has this; nobody else comes close. The LVR enables a 50msec soft-start, enables the bulb to be driven at max power all the time, and it's regulated. It is just like me stepping out of the "Dark Ages" of LED lighting with continually dimming direct drive and into the ruler-flat regulated output of constant-current drivers, except that this time, it's for incandescents. I have newfound respect for the guy and his work. No wonder Surefire grabbed him while they could. Less explainable is why Surefire killed their C2 Digital (C2D) and M2 Digital (M2D) projects. They're in the 2002 catalog, and it is a crying shame that they never made it to production. After seeing the LVR and having it blow my socks off (and I haven't even put more than 10 minutes on this A2), I think every damn incan needs to be regulated.

That, plus I have the limited edition A2 in HA-BK. I'm a sucker for HA-BK. It's tiny, compared to my U2 and it will fit dress pants perfectly. The color matches some of my outfits perfectly - black always looks good. Plus it's two stage and the LEDs are, surprisingly, not that dim. This is coming from someone who handles hundreds of 5mm LEDs.

Normally I'm a clickie guy, but the switch on this A2 is so buttery smooth I have no objections at all. The six-position tailcap is extremely impressive, plus the quick access with ONE hand to both brightness levels is sweet. Machining, engineering, and build quality is typical Surefire - that is to say, awesome. I needn't explain it, you handle it and see for yourself. As an added bonus, some have mentioned the U2 has slightly color-mismatched HA. This A2, at least the one I now own, is absolutely perfect. It beats my U2 in terms of coloration, although I have typically never griped about it. ("In the dark nobody will notice." "Yeah but why would you be looking at in the dark?" "Isn't the dark the same reason why you're holding the U2?")

If the U2 is an utterly perfect 10 on my scale of 10, the A2 is a 9.8. I'm docking a fraction of a percentage point because I expect my lights to be rechargeable - the U2 uses my favorite high-capacity cell AND has a low-voltage cutout, whereas it's harder to run the A2 on rechargeables. However, if I am comparing to incandescents, the A2 would be a perfect 10, because it's whiter than anything else out there, regulated so the output never falls off (you should see me feeding my E2e a constant stream of fresh batteries just to get decent output for 10 minutes). I have NO problems feeding the same batteries to my A2.. it makes the most of them and I'm glad.

At half an inch longer than an E2e, and just an ounce heavier, there is absolutely NO doubt in my mind about which light I'd take into operations. It's the same weight as a G2, while delivering so much more at a price point I can live with. Last time I travelled, I brought a P61 battery eater as my incandescent in case I needed that extra punch (I had a U2 and E1e+KL1 on me). Next time, it'll be the much more amazing A2.

Yes, indeed.. I believe.


I'd also like to extend an extra special THANK YOU to matthewdanger for alerting me that the A2 HA-BK was on sale. :goodjob:


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 11, 2005)

Very nicely written post! You made me consider yet again getting an A2, just change the following words:
"...LITERALLY transforms day into night..." :huh2: 


In your post and send it to SF stories for a chance to win another SF product. 

AlexGT


----------



## WDR65 (Sep 11, 2005)

The A2 was the Surefire that considered the most important to own for a long time, I find it the most useful one that I own so far. I owned several E and P series before I bought my A2 and after I bought it I found myself either selling or trading most of them. I don't remember a specific reason, but they just didn't seem as bright or as useful anymore. I kept my E2d but upgraded to a KL1 and I have an E2o to keep in my hunting gear for deer season, but those are now technically the only standard Surefire's I own. 


The Aviator has taken away my need for full size standard lithium lights in a 2 cell configuration. I do use my 3 cell lights often for longer range illumination that the A2 can't do as well, but for 90% of my weekly use the A2 covers it all. It still amazes me how well built it is and how it keeps that constant level of white light. 


I don't own a U2 yet and it will likely be a while before I can afford to buy one, but even with one I believe that for a lot of the tasks I do outdoors the A2 will stay at the top of my list. Glad to see someone else has discovered how useful they are. Nice post by the way.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 11, 2005)

AlexGT: Thanks for pointing it out, I fixed it. 

WDR65: Yup, I plan to still keep my 3-cell lights but everything in the 2-cell incandescent category has now been pipped by the A2 - and that's coming from someone who owns no less than nine SF lights with an even mix between LED and incan. The U2 projects a big shield of light to around 40-50 yards, but the A2 can launch its beam much further - it throws better. If you're outdoors perhaps you might like the A2 better. The U2's wall of light can make it a little bit difficult to see especially if the area is very foggy. 

Get the limited edition while you guys still can. It's much cheaper since it's being closed out, too.


----------



## Sean (Sep 11, 2005)

If I hadn't already owned one, you would have sold me. In black no less. 
And I agree with the high points you have made. I tend to like LED's better, but for this category the A2 is the hands down winner.


----------



## sbebenelli (Sep 11, 2005)

KevinL said:


> Get the limited edition while you guys still can. It's much cheaper since it's being closed out, too.



Excuse my ignorants. Who has these on sale?


----------



## KevinL (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.supremeco.com.hk/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1_26_30&products_id=2787

They ship internationally and to the US as far as I'm aware. Hurry, I'm not sure how many they have left


----------



## AFAustin (Sep 11, 2005)

Kevin,

Thank you for your beautifully written and insightful description of the A2. It was a pleasure to read.

There was a thread a while back, that I probably can't find now (if you have the link, I would be much obliged), about the A2 and rechargeables. What is the latest on that? In your opinion, is there a reliable rechargeable option for the A2?

Failing that, with the A2's regulation, is it a good candidate for getting some good and efficient use out of the partially drained Cr123 primary cells I have lying around?

That black A2 is beautiful, and perhaps I am starting (again....sigh) the well-known CPF internal rationalizing process---en route to a purchase.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 11, 2005)

Do you know how much they charge for shipping to the US?


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 11, 2005)

You just made me order one!, There was no shipping charge that I saw, and the price was $119


----------



## sbebenelli (Sep 11, 2005)

AlexGT said:


> Do you know how much they charge for shipping to the US?


I was trying to figure that out too. It does not say in there shipping info. I registered with them thinking it might say in the checkout but it doesn't. It asks for CC number.


----------



## WDR65 (Sep 11, 2005)

According to someone else's post in the Collections section they paid $16 dollars for shipping. So a total of $135, which is five dollars less than my regular HA A2 was from a local dealer without tax, I sure do wish I was doing that again instead of five months ago. Look under Collection SF- All Black!... in the collections forum.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 11, 2005)

Yup, there is a shipping charge. I am closer to where they are (Hong Kong) than CONUS, so I did not pay as much as Seattlite. 

They will ask you to confirm your purchase by email, so you still have time to change your mind after being informed of the shipping costs, but it's still worth it though, considering how heavily discounted the light is.

Congratulations on your new purchase 


AFAustin: Some folks run their A2 on 2xR123 cells, personally I'm a little bit wary of doing that because of the risk of blowing the LEDs or shortening their lifespan. Some others recommend removing the LED ring to be safe. I'll stick to my CR123s for this light.. while I love rechargeables I guess I got to make one exception for this light. It would make a good candidate for using up partially drained CR123s too.


----------



## sbebenelli (Sep 11, 2005)

I do not need one. I do not need one. I do not need one. I do not need one.


----------



## X33 (Sep 11, 2005)

We are on the same wavelength then, sbebenelli.....


----------



## seattlite (Sep 11, 2005)

AFAustin said:


> Kevin,
> ...
> There was a thread a while back, that I probably can't find now (if you have the link, I would be much obliged), about the A2 and rechargeables. What is the latest on that? In your opinion, is there a reliable rechargeable option for the A2?
> ...
> ...



I have both a A2-HA-WH and the A2-BK-WH and both work PERFECTLY(no damge to the LED's) with MP branded unprotected RCR123(4.2V). I know that "leukos" and "cy" have posted using other branded RCR123's with their A2's. Here are some links:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=89528
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=87768 
I also have link to another forum that posts their results using RCR123's in their A2. PM if interested.


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 11, 2005)

I just checked my email and it says total $119 and clicked on the link it supplied and yet it still says $119 total, Are you sure they charge you for shipping? I think shipping is included!!!

Here is an edited copy of email confirmation:

"Supreme Co." <[email protected]> wrote:
Date: Mon, 12 Sep 2005 00:54:59 +0800
To: "AlexGT" (Edited to erase email address)
Subject: Order Process
From: "Supreme Co." <[email protected]>


Supreme Co.
------------------------------------------------------
Order Number: 2XXX(Edited last 3 digits)
Detailed Invoice: (Edited to erase link)
Date Ordered: Monday 12 September, 2005

Products
------------------------------------------------------
1 x SureFire A2 Aviator, Black, Limited Edition (A2-BK-WH) = US$119.00
------------------------------------------------------
Total: US$119.00

Delivery Address (Edited to erase actual address)
------------------------------------------------------
AlexGT
Houston, TX 770XX
United States

Billing Address (Edited to erase actual address)
------------------------------------------------------
AlexGT
Houston
United States

Payment Method
------------------------------------------------------
Credit Card


----------



## seattlite (Sep 11, 2005)

AlexGT said:


> I just checked my email and it says total $119 and clicked on the link it supplied and yet it still says $119 total, Are you sure they charge you for shipping? I think shipping is included!!!
> ...


The website nor email does not have the shipping charges, but rather, Supremeco will email you with a .jpg of a sales agreement, and you will have to sign and fax/email back the document. This sales agreement included the shipping charge. The A2 I received was shipped the equivalent of the US' Global Overnight(Priority) Mail.


----------



## AFAustin (Sep 11, 2005)

seattlite said:


> I have both a A2-HA-WH and the A2-BK-WH and both work PERFECTLY(no damge to the LED's) with MP branded unprotected RCR123(4.2V). I know that "leukos" and "cy" have posted using other branded RCR123's with their A2's. Here are some links:
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=89528
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=87768
> I also have link to another forum that posts their results using RCR123's in their A2. PM if interested.




seattlite,

Thanks for the links.

Andrew


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 11, 2005)

Seattlite or anyone:

What the equivalent of the US' Global Overnight(Priority) Mail?


----------



## seattlite (Sep 11, 2005)

AlexGT said:


> Seattlite or anyone:
> 
> What the equivalent of the US' Global Overnight(Priority) Mail?



Supremeco used "EMS Speedpost" to ship my A2. Here is a link they emailed me to track my shipment: http://app1.hongkongpost.com/CGI/mt/enquiry.jsp?mail_type=ems_out


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 11, 2005)

Did the calculator on HK post and turned out to be about HK dollars=120 US dollars=15.43 do the numbers sound right?


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 11, 2005)

Question!

Does the A2 use the new 35k white leds?

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## cy (Sep 11, 2005)

no question, A2 is one sweeet light!

this is killing me.. blk HA A2 for only $119. 

I'm going to regret passing this one. my HA nat A2 is already filling the bill. 

no problems running R123 so far. for some reason A2 has tighter tolarances for cells. so only certain R123's will fit in. sure you can force most any R123 in, but then you gotta get it out..


----------



## AFAustin (Sep 11, 2005)

cy said:


> no question, A2 is one sweeet light!
> 
> this is killing me.. blk HA A2 for only $119.
> 
> ...




Are the people using R123s in the A2 using only the unprotected variety? I'm wondering if my 750mAh protected 123s from AW would work---both in view of the protection circuit, as well as size-wise?


----------



## cy (Sep 11, 2005)

inexperienced li-ion users should not use bare cells, especially in a series. 

alway use protected cells when ever possible. seems this is one of few instances where only bare li-ion cells will fit. if anyone has discovered what brand protect R123 will fit A2. please post.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 11, 2005)

The A2 is an amazing flashlight without a doubt!

When I heard SureFire had made the A2 in Black HA I just had to get one.
I believe only 100 were made but I don't recall my source or whether that information is accurate.

Al


----------



## sbebenelli (Sep 11, 2005)

Did I see somewhere that the new A2's have a round body like the E series?


----------



## Size15's (Sep 11, 2005)

Yep - means I'm gonna have to get me another A2


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 11, 2005)

Is it brighter than the E2/P60/P90 in throw ?


----------



## boostmiser (Sep 11, 2005)

AlexGT said:


> Question!
> 
> Does the A2 use the new 35k white leds?
> 
> ...


Anyone, Are these white led's? I might just order one.


----------



## WDR65 (Sep 11, 2005)

GarageBoy,
No it doesn't throw any farther than any of those, at least not initially. It might edge out the MN03 in the E2e after a few minutes when the E2's batteries can't mantain the same level of output. I'm fairly certain it will not outthrow the P60/P90, but it does have the whitest light of any incandescent I own throughout the entire time the batteries have enough juice to power the lamp. My P90 starts out as white or a bit better than the A2's lamp, but after about 10 minutes you can really tell a difference. Its too bad that Surefire hasn't put their other regulated incandescents on the market, I'd love to have another light that's bit brighter but with the same regulation. 

 Dudley


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 11, 2005)

In the email I got, the product is SF A2-BK-WH WH=White AFAIK, so yes I think they are white, but let's get someone more knowledgeable to tell us.

HTH
AlexGT


----------



## Torchaholic (Sep 11, 2005)

AlexGT,

Yes, it comes with white LED, they only have that colour in stock (I personally asked them, only an hour journey from where I live)

Incidentally the one I got last month have a fairly 'BIG" oval beam shape (as compare to the spare bulb I got last week, the first one they tested was a 'dud' no apparent broken filament, but tested to be defective! Lucky they test them first before selling them)

I think the A2 is beyond compare to any other incans of similar size around!


----------



## KevinL (Sep 12, 2005)

Size15's said:


> The A2 is an amazing flashlight without a doubt!
> 
> When I heard SureFire had made the A2 in Black HA I just had to get one.
> I believe only 100 were made but I don't recall my source or whether that information is accurate.
> ...



Wow, regardless of whether the number is so small, I'm glad I shut up and paid up 

I did notice the serial number of your A2 in one of the photos you posted is very close to mine. All of ours start with A14xxx, perhaps it's from a similar batch, I dunno (just conjecture). 

Either way, I must say I like it, even though I have had the chance to play with so many other amazing lights and I own the U2 which was readily expected to eclipse the A2, but didn't.


The A2 uses older Nichia 5mm white LEDs, -WH does indicate white LEDs. I specifically wanted white, too. 

I know someone who's upgraded his A2 to 26K mcds (theoretically 35Ks should fit, just that it's never been tried), though I myself don't feel the need to tamper with perfection.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 12, 2005)

The serial numbers mean nothing other than to tell one from another


----------



## falconz (Sep 12, 2005)

Arghhhh... Someone stoooppp me....!!!!
already overdriven my budget this month but after coming across this thread I just can`t help but feeling like ordering one...

KevinL: If the A2 arrived last sat n u brought it to the gathering, I just might give in to temptation!!!


----------



## Grox (Sep 12, 2005)

Kevin, I agree 100% with your comments. I was impressed with the a2 and I still am. I'll never sell it unless something terrible happens.

The problem I have with my a2 is what to do when the batteries won't light up the incan. Those batteries still measure about 2.9-3.0 volts. Any suggestions for another light or device I can use those half dead batts in?


----------



## NITEFISH (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks like another surefire I will "NEED".


----------



## KevinL (Sep 12, 2005)

Al: yeah yeah, the official line, I heard that coming  Come on Al, leave me to my own creative unfounded misassociation of completely unrelated events!   (just kidding)

falconz: The A2 wasn't available in time for that one, but there will always be another meeting for you to cave in  (I wanted to test its throw too)

Grox: the batteries typically hold their voltage well until the end, but cannot supply as much current - so even when drained they still register 2.7-2.9V. Though I have things like my KL1 and HDS Basic 60 - the B60 is a heck of a battery eater.


----------



## Grox (Sep 12, 2005)

I've noticed that the HDS will still run on 20+ lumens when the a2 won't fire its incan any more. You're right, the HDS is really great at sucking all the juice out of batteries.


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm freaking out because I ordered the A2 on the 31st of August and I haven't recieved the sign and email/fax thing. I also can't reply to any of the emails they have sent me. I don't want to miss this deal!

I haven't received the jpeg to sign and return, and it seems that all of my emails to them bounce back.


----------



## Bravo25 (Sep 12, 2005)

I love my A2, and if I had to pick just one light to leave home with, it would be the one. Now what to sell in order to get the black one.......hmmmm!


----------



## boostmiser (Sep 12, 2005)

just put in my order...yikes


----------



## KevinL (Sep 12, 2005)

matthewdanger said:


> I'm freaking out because I ordered the A2 on the 31st of August and I haven't recieved the sign and email/fax thing. I also can't reply to any of the emails they have sent me. I don't want to miss this deal!
> 
> I haven't received the jpeg to sign and return, and it seems that all of my emails to them bounce back.



Whoa.. not good! Phone or fax them. Wouldn't like to see you lose that A2.


----------



## rscanady (Sep 12, 2005)

Just got my Blk A2 with White LED from them today too. Very nice. The light was $119 with shipping to Oregon being $16, total of $135 still way cheaper than my HA A2. Serial # on mine is 14564 BTW. Thank to Matt for posting that link

Ryan


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 12, 2005)

Arghhhh. This is frustrating. I hope I don't miss out on this light at this price. I am not really willing to call them since that basically ups the price to what I could pay for a new A2 from a local seller. I think I was able to get an email through to them finally. We'll see what happens.


----------



## AESOP (Sep 12, 2005)

SIGH,






You got to another one of us Kevin.

Lets see, in the last couple of weeks that makes: 1xU2, 3xL1P, 1xA2 BK-WH, and just over $100 in rechargeable batteries and charger.

Danger, just letting you know that I had an order confirmation within about one minute from the time I placed the order for the light.

Michael (I have no will power)


----------



## KevinL (Sep 13, 2005)

AESOP said:


> SIGH,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wonder if Surefire needs a rep out here in the Far East..  or at very least, I deserve a t-shirt!! (make it the 5.11 polo T)

I am so tempted myself to get ANOTHER one.. this is just absolutely SICK. I've never done that to any other SF!! Well, maybe the U2. The U2 - I was tempted, but the price held me off. 

What have I done.. what have I done..


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 13, 2005)

AESOP said:


> SIGH,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks AESOP,

I have order confirmations. I just didn't receive anything to sign and return. I was finally able to get an email through to them. They said they will begin to process the order. Hopefully that means I'll have my A2 soon, though I still haven't received anything to sign and return.

fingers crossed!


----------



## flashlight (Sep 13, 2005)

KevinL said:


> I wonder if Surefire needs a rep out here in the Far East..  or at very least, I deserve a t-shirt!! (make it the 5.11 polo T)
> 
> I am so tempted myself to get ANOTHER one.. this is just absolutely SICK. I've never done that to any other SF!! Well, maybe the U2. The U2 - I was tempted, but the price held me off.
> 
> What have I done.. what have I done..



Yes Kevin what have you done! And what have you made me & the others do too!  (OK, so Matthew is partly to blame too.) Or are you a secret agent for Supremco. :thinking: The few times I tried ordering stuff from them, they were always out of stock though. :candle: 

Yes Kevin buy another one & that will solve your dilemma of whether to carry & use the one you already ordered. :naughty:


----------



## KevinL (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh, YOU ordered an A2-BK-WH too? 

(isn't it funny.. an A2-Black-White..  )

I wish I was with SupremeCo.. then I might get lots of stuff much cheaper than usual too! :naughty:


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 13, 2005)

I am no secret agent, at this point I am just hoping to recieve the light from them. I actually wasn't the first one to post the deal. It was buried in a somewhat off-topic post to a thread that was mostly over-looked. I merely passed it on to some people who would probably be interested. Yessss.... merely passing it on...:naughty:

I am just as sick and addicted as you guys.


----------



## flashlight (Sep 13, 2005)

KevinL said:


> Oh, YOU ordered an A2-BK-WH too?
> 
> (isn't it funny.. an A2-Black-White..  )
> 
> I wish I was with SupremeCo.. then I might get lots of stuff much cheaper than usual too! :naughty:



Actually I had an A2-HA-WH before & it was one of my earliest SureFire lights I think, well my first SF LED light for sure.  I really liked it but had to sell it away to fund some new-fangled custom LED light or other. I also really liked black HA SF lights & had a small collection of them at one time as well. So a SF A2-BK-WH is simply too much to resist.  Now I just hope that I don't get hit by the Supremco jinx again & they tell me that you guys have bought up all the stock! :sick2: 

There was one at Sheares (a local tactical gear shop) some time ago with a high price tag on it - I wonder if anyone bought it. :thinking:


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm with you Flashlight, I'm just hoping I can get my order straightened out before they are all gone!

Maybe I should have kept my mouth shut about this deal until I had mine in hand...:thinking: Nah! I'm glad you guys are getting a great light at a great price.


----------



## Bhustan (Sep 13, 2005)

matthewdanger said:


> I'm freaking out because I ordered the A2 on the 31st of August and I haven't recieved the sign and email/fax thing. I also can't reply to any of the emails they have sent me. I don't want to miss this deal!
> 
> I haven't received the jpeg to sign and return, and it seems that all of my emails to them bounce back.




I ordered one the other day, too. I received an order confirmation by email, but when I check my account at their website the order still says "pending". I have not received anything that I have to return as of yet. 

Also, it irks me a bit that they've received my CC info but haven't confirmed or given a status with the order. I'm hoping everything's on the up and up, and most importantly hoping to get my first A2!!!

Regards,
Mike


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 13, 2005)

Bhustan, I am not too keen on them just sitting on my CC info either.


----------



## buba (Sep 13, 2005)

Shoot an email to Wing at [email protected] with your mail order number in the subject. Wing helped me out when I ordered one in early Aug. I thought about starting a group buy and ask if they had 20 in stock. Wing replied that they did have 20 in stock as Aug of 9th. As I did not have time to run a group buy, I just ordered one for personal use and passed on the details here...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/90471


----------



## Bhustan (Sep 13, 2005)

Buba--

Thanks for the tip. I just sent them an email and will wait to hear more. Hopefully I didn't miss the boat on this sale, as I would LOVE to get an A2.

Peace,
MB


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 13, 2005)

buba said:


> Shoot an email to Wing at [email protected] with your mail order number in the subject. They helped me out when I ordered one in early Aug. I thought about starting a group buy and ask if they had 20 in stock. Wing replied that they did have 20 in stock as Aug 9th. As I did not have time to run a group buy, I just ordered one for personal use and passed on the details here...
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/90471



Buba, for some reason I have not been able to get any emails through to them at any email address listed on their site. I was able to contact them through the form on their "contact us" page of the website. They sent me a reply saying they were going ahead with my order. 

Hopefully all is well again and I am on my way to being a proud A2 BK WH owner.


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 13, 2005)

Wing sent me an email saying that if I couldn't find the product in the US they would be happy to take my order:huh2: , I decided to cancel my order because it sounded to me that they were probably out of stock or on back order and I didn't want them to keep my CC info sitting around. 

I replied to their email and I copied the email to their website and replied again, My order still says pending, but they have not charged anything to my card and I hope they don't.

I think I'll pass on this offer. :mecry: 

AlexGT


----------



## boostmiser (Sep 13, 2005)

I got an e-mail literally 5 minutes ago saying my order is processing. Not sure exactly what that means though, but I would assume it's going to be shipped out any day.


----------



## Lmtfi (Sep 13, 2005)

I just received the same Order Status Update: "Processing" email. Order placed at noon EST today - Looks like they are alive and working on it.


----------



## falconz (Sep 13, 2005)

What can I say......I have a super duper weak will power.....dun wanna let this offer go by.... wallet`s gonna cry for weeks... hopefully the A2 can restore my grin though......


----------



## Bhustan (Sep 14, 2005)

boostmiser said:


> I got an e-mail literally 5 minutes ago saying my order is processing. Not sure exactly what that means though, but I would assume it's going to be shipped out any day.



I got the same email. Still hopefull... yet skeptical.

Hopefully not "too good to be true".

Peace,
MB


----------



## flashlight (Sep 14, 2005)

I got the 'Processing' email too.  

Ah I see it was buba who put us all onto this great deal then. :thanks: My wallet & bank account thank you for lightening their load.


----------



## bwaites (Sep 14, 2005)

I also got the same reply.

KevinL had good service, as did Seatllite, I think.

Bill


----------



## randman (Sep 14, 2005)

you got me too. had to order one. everyone chime in when you receive your light. just looking for that warm fuzzy feeling. 

you guys are expensive friends to have. HA


----------



## Bravo25 (Sep 14, 2005)

I hope you guys hurry up and get them. I can't afford another one right now,and I can't figure out how only one place in the world has them but if it works out I guess I'll just sleep on the couch for awhile


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 14, 2005)

Happy days are here again!

I finally got the sign and return email. So my A2 should be on it's way soon.

I'm stoked.


----------



## Lmtfi (Sep 14, 2005)

I received the "sign and return" email - so I it appears they have them in stock and are processing orders (mine the same day). My A2s should be inbound.

Alan


----------



## js (Sep 14, 2005)

Kevin,

Nice post on the A2. Very nice. Good info and good observations.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 14, 2005)

js said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Nice post on the A2. Very nice. Good info and good observations.



Thanks Jim  Now I see why you guys appreciate the A2 so much!


----------



## sbebenelli (Sep 14, 2005)

i just wanted to thank Kevin  for causing me to buy a A2 from oldgrandpajack. :wave:


----------



## Geogecko (Sep 14, 2005)

You punks. I hate it when I find a thread like this, and think, yet again, that I need another light. I keep reading all these posts about the A2 though, and how it's the, "Everyman's Flashlight." I have just recently became a flashaholic (guess when you are over 100 posts...), and currently don't have an "enthusiast" incandescent light. I have two MAG lights, a 3D (what was I thinking buying an odd number of cell flashlight...), and a 2AA in my tool box.

I was originally considering a 9P, and getting the 200 lumen bulb, but I'm not sure I like the fact that it's not regulated.

Maybe you all can tell me if this is something worth adding to my collection (yeah, sure, I'm asking you guys, what answer to I expect?). Currently, I have a SF L2 (first "enthusiast" light), followed several months later by a U2. After determining that neither one of those I considered an EDC, I went after that hunt, and got a McLuxIII-PD, which fits the bill perfectly, minus the annoying problem of lint getting all over that shiny, pretty little piston on the back side.

I thought since I had the U2, why would I need an A2. I mean, is there really more uses for an A2, that the U2 doesn't already cover? From what I have gathered, about the only thing it does better, is throw, which I assume has a narrower beam than the U2...

That price is very attractive, but funny, since they are made in the US, then shipped to HK, then back to the US. Pretty funny, if you ask me. Well, we'll see about this one.

What are the chances that I'll see one of the SF DARPA lights for sale soon, maybe I'll just wait for one of those... Lots of thinking to do these days.


----------



## WDR65 (Sep 14, 2005)

SF DARPA lights? Forgive my ignorance, but that makes me curious.


----------



## K-T (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree with all of you guys - the A2 is a wonderful light. Interestingly it is one of those lights that you either like or you don't. There is no inbetween as with some lights that are acceptalbe to the user. Those who don't like it tend to sell it imediately, the others are happy to keep it and put it to use. Hard to explain. :shrug:
The light is simple in function yet full of magic which makes it work. The switch is easy to operate, lets you choose your light-mode within fractions of seconds...what a K.I.S.S. user interface. The combination of powerful and long lasting 5mm LEDs and a powerful incandescent light...extremely useful. Never before did I realize how often just a tiny amount of light is enough to finish a task. Those batteries last quite long as the LEDs are used often and save batteries. I could go on and on about it. 

Three things I would love to see in an evolution-version of the A2:
a) a shorter tailcap. Mcgizmo's tailcap is basically what the A2 tailcap does, with the difference that it is half as long as SF's tailcap. A lot of lenght could be saved.
b) an optional Turbohead like the KT-series and in combination with that (as it only makes sense with a larger reflector...)
c) HOLA!


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 14, 2005)

Geogecko said:


> What are the chances that I'll see one of the SF DARPA lights for sale soon, maybe I'll just wait for one of those... Lots of thinking to do these days.



What is the Surefire DARPA light?

You need an A2 as much I do, which is to say you don't need it at all. But... you probably want it as much as I do too. Mine is on the way. How about you? :naughty:

It's a sickness.


----------



## Geogecko (Sep 14, 2005)

WDR65 said:


> SF DARPA lights? Forgive my ignorance, but that makes me curious.



Haven't heard much, and only seen one picture, and a press release on the optics.







The guy that I first saw mention it posted this picture over on this thread...starts around post #43.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/92207&page=2&highlight=darpa

I like all of them...:help:

Here's the press release I found:

http://www.saic.com/news/2005/mar/10.html


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 14, 2005)

Must have all three... now.


----------



## Geogecko (Sep 14, 2005)

matthewdanger said:


> Must have all three... now.



LOL, that didn't take long...

It basically looks like a U2 body, with new optics and possibly LED/drivers.

The press release talks about them having a very white bright light, and also being able to produce red, green, and blue light, also with IR. I'm assuming that only the top one does the multiple colors, since it has the ring of LEDs around it, probably alternating RGB LEDs with IR leds.

Well, back on topic...hmm...that A2 sure looks nice. If I have another light sitting around the house, I might get noticed though...


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 14, 2005)

more info!!!!!!!!


----------



## WDR65 (Sep 14, 2005)

Well. Now I have something else to wait for. Wow! Those look pretty damn cool.


----------



## Geogecko (Sep 14, 2005)

(Off-Topic)

Do you think if we e-mailed customer service, they would have any information on if the DARPA lights will be available to your average Joe?


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 14, 2005)

Geogecko said:


> (Off-Topic)
> 
> Do you think if we e-mailed customer service, they would have any information on if the DARPA lights will be available to your average Joe?



In my experience Surefire customer service tends to be pretty mum about new stuff.


----------



## Geogecko (Sep 14, 2005)

matthewdanger said:


> In my experience Surefire customer service tends to be pretty mum about new stuff.



Oh, well, I just released the send button on an e-mail to them. I'm not sure about that, because I had conflicting information on a U2 holster in the catalog, so I e-mailed them, and they said that really, none of the current holsters that are available would be desirable for the U2, because of it's "backwards," or bezel down carry, clip design. They told me they were currently in the design phase of a holster specifically for the U2, but didn't have a release date. That was back on 6/8/05. I also asked about that in my e-mail to them, since it's been several months. We'll see what happens...

(On-Topic)

So, if the A2 is regulated, what voltage does it put out for the lamp? Being that regular incandecent lamps are more voltage controlled (versus LED's being current controlled), I would assume that they have to drop the output voltage of the combined 123 cells to a level that is lower than the nominal voltage of the cells, otherwise, it becomes a non-regulated light. I wonder how they are doing that. Is the bulb a 4-5V bulb then? Or maybe they are boosting the voltage with a regulator, to output double the battery voltage? Anyone done any measurements on the A2?


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 14, 2005)

It's 3.6V I believe.


----------



## Geogecko (Sep 14, 2005)

The message I received.

"The model V20/21 holsters will now fit the U2 light. No information is available on the new lights."


----------



## Geogecko (Sep 14, 2005)

matthewdanger said:


> It's 3.6V I believe.



Interesting. So that means they probably PWM the voltage going to the light to output an average of 3.6V, then they just change the duty cycle as the battery gets drained, until at some point, the battery voltage falls below 3.6V, which is probably where regulation falls out. That's using the batteries pretty well, down to 1.8V per cell.


----------



## js (Sep 14, 2005)

Geogecko said:


> Oh, well, I just released the send button on an e-mail to them. I'm not sure about that, because I had conflicting information on a U2 holster in the catalog, so I e-mailed them, and they said that really, none of the current holsters that are available would be desirable for the U2, because of it's "backwards," or bezel down carry, clip design. They told me they were currently in the design phase of a holster specifically for the U2, but didn't have a release date. That was back on 6/8/05. I also asked about that in my e-mail to them, since it's been several months. We'll see what happens...
> 
> (On-Topic)
> 
> So, if the A2 is regulated, what voltage does it put out for the lamp? Being that regular incandecent lamps are more voltage controlled (versus LED's being current controlled), I would assume that they have to drop the output voltage of the combined 123 cells to a level that is lower than the nominal voltage of the cells, otherwise, it becomes a non-regulated light. I wonder how they are doing that. Is the bulb a 4-5V bulb then? Or maybe they are boosting the voltage with a regulator, to output double the battery voltage? Anyone done any measurements on the A2?



The LVR is only a buck regulator, and thus can only regulate downwards. I would guess that the regulation voltage is about 4.0 volts, more or less. Certainly more than 3.6.

But I will find out exactly and this information will appear in my review of the A2.


----------



## boostmiser (Sep 14, 2005)

Geogecko said:


> Interesting. So that means they probably PWM the voltage going to the light to output an average of 3.6V, then they just change the duty cycle as the battery gets drained, until at some point, the battery voltage falls below 3.6V, which is probably where regulation falls out. That's using the batteries pretty well, down to 1.8V per cell.


And does that explain why they 'under rate' their lumen output on a std. light? For instance, the 6P is rated at 65 lumens. You'll probably get 80 on a fresh set of batteries (?) but will drain quickly from there. More like an average rating than a max. rating.
The A2 could probably output 80 lumens as well but won't because it's regulated. So they make it a safe 55 lumens for an hour. Sounds simple enough...Babling on...make sense?


----------



## js (Sep 14, 2005)

Boostmiser,

Yes. Exactly.


----------



## Geogecko (Sep 14, 2005)

boostmiser said:


> And does that explain why they 'under rate' their lumen output on a std. light? For instance, the 6P is rated at 65 lumens. You'll probably get 80 on a fresh set of batteries (?) but will drain quickly from there. More like an average rating than a max. rating.
> The A2 could probably output 80 lumens as well but won't because it's regulated. So they make it a safe 55 lumens for an hour. Sounds simple enough...Babling on...make sense?



Also, since they are keeping a constant lumen output (even though the lamp could provide more output on a higher voltage), they are conserving battery power, which means they are getting more run time out of the light, than if it was direct drive.

For those that don't understand PWM, it's basically like flipping on and off a light switch really fast. If you do it fast enough, the bulb will not have time to go compeletly on or off, and will therefore, have an average voltage, depending on how much time you leave it on, versus how much time you leave it off. Since you aren't leaving it on all the time, it's not using as much power, but also not providing as much light.

Depending on the Vin of the regulator, this could also be a "safer" light to use with rechargeables, since direct drive lights apply the voltage directly to the lamp, no matter what the voltage is. In this case, as long as you didn't exceed the recommended input voltage to the regulator, you would still get 4V out (or whatever the regulation voltage is)...

I guess they just figure that most people don't want regulated incandecent lights, since there aren't many around. I'm surprised we haven't seen any dual (or more) level output incandecent lights (that use regulation, not resistored levels).


----------



## bwaites (Sep 14, 2005)

My guess would be that the A2 lamp is running as close to it's "instaflash" point as they could get it and have a decent lamp life.

My guess is based upon color temp. It is white! Much whiter than the comparable lights. To get white, you have to get close to the max push rate.

Dual level lights wouldn't work, because if you underdrive them the light is yellow, and nobody would tolerate yellow for long, so they'd just leave it on high.

Bill


----------



## Geogecko (Sep 14, 2005)

Bill. I had wondered that, about underdriving an incandecent. (LED's have a tint issue, but not near as drastic as an incandecent, I guess.)

I actually thought about that, on another thread I was replying to, which I guess, is why they don't have two stage lights.

Good point about the very white light. Since battery voltage can be all over the place, they have to make sure and underdrive it a little bit, to keep the bulb from going out every time you put a new set of batteries in it.

But, on the other hand, if you have a tightly regulated source, then you can be closer to the "hairy edge" of blowing the bulb, and have that whiter light, no matter what condition your batteries are in.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 14, 2005)

DARPA lights are like rockinghorse poop. Not for public consumption.


----------



## Floating Spots (Sep 14, 2005)

Mine is on order...


----------



## boostmiser (Sep 14, 2005)

Once we send back verification, do we receive another confirmation it was shipped?


----------



## WDR65 (Sep 14, 2005)

Ouch Al, you know how to ruin dreams. lol. Oh well, that means more money for other lights.


----------



## seattlite (Sep 14, 2005)

boostmiser said:


> Once we send back verification, do we receive another confirmation it was shipped?



Yes, along with a "EMS Speedpost" tracking number. Once shipped, you should receive it in a couple of days.


----------



## AngelEyes (Sep 14, 2005)

Does the A2 have some sort of moon mode when it falls out of regulation? Or does the incand totally shut out?


----------



## sbebenelli (Sep 14, 2005)

AngelEyes said:


> Does the A2 have some sort of moon mode when it falls out of regulation? Or does the incand totally shut out?




The incad shuts off but the LED's stay on.


----------



## Geogecko (Sep 14, 2005)

Let me see if I understand how this light works. If you push on the tail cap to the first level, the LED's come on, right? Then all the way, the incandecent comes on, but both the incandecent and LED are on at the same time (during normal operation)?

And for constant on, it's a tail cap twisty, right?


----------



## WDR65 (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes, the LED's stay on the entire time. You can set it so just the LED's come on when you press the button or where the LED's are constant on and you can press the button to for the main lamp. You can also lock the main lamp on and lock the entire light out. Oh yeah, it's a twisty.


----------



## flashlight (Sep 15, 2005)

sbebenelli said:


> i just wanted to thank Kevin  for causing me to buy a A2 from oldgrandpajack. :wave:



You can't go wrong getting SF stuff from oldgrandpajack too! :thumbsup: I think I got my first A2-HA-WH from him.


----------



## greenLED (Sep 15, 2005)

As much as I like the concept of the A2, I will not get one because it doesn't take Pila-batts. This is why my current choice is the L4 (but after using the passaround U2... I think I may change my mind ).


----------



## Geogecko (Sep 15, 2005)

Clue a noobie in as to what a "passaround U2" is?


----------



## turbodog (Sep 15, 2005)

sbebenelli said:


> The incad shuts off but the LED's stay on.




???

The incan dims, but does not shut off. You can still get 5-10 minutes from it.


----------



## turbodog (Sep 15, 2005)

js said:


> The LVR is only a buck regulator, and thus can only regulate downwards. I would guess that the regulation voltage is about 4.0 volts, more or less. Certainly more than 3.6.
> 
> But I will find out exactly and this information will appear in my review of the A2.




Careful in your measurements. The regulator outputs dc and ac. They are not sine waves either.


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 15, 2005)

boostmiser said:


> Once we send back verification, do we receive another confirmation it was shipped?



I am not sure if you get a confirmation. My CC was hit yesterday with a temp authorization and I haven't received anything.


----------



## greenLED (Sep 15, 2005)

Geogecko, follow the blue underlined road to the land of U2 passaround.


----------



## Bhustan (Sep 15, 2005)

Ok, the fun continues with Supremeco...

Last night I finally got an email response from Wing after going to their website and filling out the "contact us" form. 

He indicated that the delay in ordering might be because of CC information. I'm totally freaked out by that, since my card is valid and I always TRIPLE check my information before submitting online orders. Now my CC info is in their hands, and I still don't have a confirmed order. WTH?

So here it is 4 days later, still no sales agreement, and now the vendor is questioning my VISA card. I am tempted to just scrap it and look on EBAY for an A2 instead. I really wanted the black one, but this hassle with ordering is testing my patience.

I'll hang in there for now, but jeeesh....

Peace,
MB


----------



## WhiteLight (Sep 15, 2005)

Darn it anyway, I could not hold back.  

I just placed a order for one.

How long has it been taking for people in the US to get them?
I'm located in South Dakota. Hope to have it by next weekend or this Monday.


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 15, 2005)

WhiteLight said:


> How long has it been taking for people in the US to get them?
> I'm located in South Dakota. Hope to have it by next weekend or this Monday.



Some folks have had theirs more quickly than others. I just passed 2 weeks since I placed my order and still do not have the A2 in hand (but I was on my honeymoon for most of it so the time is flying  ).


----------



## leukos (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm glad to see CPFers taking interest again in what I consider one of the best production lights ever made. I don't want to overhype the A2, but I have hung on to this one (well 3 of them) while others have gone on the luxeon craze. After recently discovering that it is relatively easy and reliable to use li-ions in this light, the A2 is hard to beat.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 15, 2005)

Bhustan said:


> Ok, the fun continues with Supremeco...
> 
> Last night I finally got an email response from Wing after going to their website and filling out the "contact us" form.
> 
> ...



If all else fails, try www.lighthound.com (don't bother with ebay).. great guy, Paypal accepted, no need to worry about the cards either. He just doesn't have the black one. 


I just got back from conducting some long-reach testing. 

"Incans throw better than LEDs" -- sorry, NOT true all the time. You guys know darn well I love my incans (why else would I build and keep creations like the ROP, or invest in the A2?), but I gotta be honest here. The A2 gets outthrown by the U2, and it takes a P90 in a 1.25" bezel to get similar throw to the U2/L5. That having been said it is true SOME of the time that incans throw further. But I must say that if you are looking for omgawesomethrow from a 1.13" bezel, it's not going to be found here. On the flipside, even 5W Luxeons can throw. Surprised? Nope, I'm not. It's all about DESIGN and how you manage the photons. 

That having been said, the A2 is no slouch in the throw department, as I mentioned to the other flashaholic observing the tests, it really can light up the tail of a plane. It'll reach seven storeys easily. 

The U2 is more powerful but this was to be expected. It has a bigger wall of light, more punch, more all round light. Two-handed power control can become a pain in some situations especially if one hand is busy. 

The A2's user interface is more suited to fluid, fast moving situations. You can control power with just one hand, and lock the LEDs constant-on to walk around while retaining instant access to high beam. I have said this about the L2 for a while ("what would make you recommend a L2 over a U2"), I'll say this again about the A2, and it's appropriate since they both share the same interface. 

Three LEDs can be a tremendous amount of power to walk around even with a full moon lighting my way. "Why would you need it then?" Because I'm a flashaholic carrying half a dozen lights on a testing run, I WILL walk with 225 lumens under a full moon if I want to   

During testing I dropped my M3 in the gravel when the bloody quick release on the SF lanyard unhitched itself. Second time this has happened, first time it happened when the L4 unhitched itself. How do I know for sure that the light did ITSELF in? This is because both were around my neck and both hands were occupied when suddenly I hear the *bang* of the light hitting the ground. :sigh: 

Oh well, at least the M3 has a story to tell now. Too bad about the dings, I can live with it. HA3 will take scratches when the underlying aluminium is damaged, as it was in this case. Nope, bulb didn't blow.


----------



## sbebenelli (Sep 15, 2005)

Just wondering.....will the A2 out throw the E2L?


----------



## bwaites (Sep 15, 2005)

In my experience, yes, but only marginally. That slightly larger reflector makes up for a slightly lower lumen output.


Bill


----------



## KevinL (Sep 16, 2005)

E2e, you mean. The E2L is a LED with 30 lumens, lower than the A2's 50.


----------



## gvmelbrty (Sep 16, 2005)

greenLED said:


> As much as I like the concept of the A2, I will not get one because it doesn't take Pila-batts. This is why my current choice is the L4 (but after using the passaround U2... I think I may change my mind ).


I thought the Pila "S" series of batteries were designed specifically to fit SureFires. Why won't a Pila 168s fit inside the A2?


----------



## boostmiser (Sep 16, 2005)

I just received confirmation that my A2 was shipped via Hongkong post. This two days after I e-mailed confirmation to them. So looks like I'll be getting it very soon...fingers crossed


----------



## Grox (Sep 16, 2005)

KevinL, I think that lumen for lumen, incans will still throw further. Isn't it unfair comparing the A2's 50 lumens vs the 80+ of the U2? OK you can make arguments for the a2 putting out closer to 50 but the U2 was originally rated at 100 lumens. Just want to see what you think about this. I think that at longer ranges, the incans provide better colour rendition and perception of depth. I have to strain to see things with LEDs that are more easily visible with incan.


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 16, 2005)

boostmiser said:


> I just received confirmation that my A2 was shipped via Hongkong post. This two days after I e-mailed confirmation to them. So looks like I'll be getting it very soon...fingers crossed



Me too. Me too. Me too. I can't wait to get my grubby mitts on it. On the other hand, maybe this one will stay new in box since I just bought another A2 (HA natural).


----------



## KevinL (Sep 16, 2005)

I think it's fair to say that in the end that throw is a function of optical management and power output as you've noted, not a function of technology. We need to get rid of stereotypes such as "LuxVs can't throw", or "incans always throw better", which is what I intended when I wrote that post. 

Color rendition and depth perception - agreed with you, leaves and grass looks more like it should under incandescent light at longer ranges. LED contrast is a little bit off.


----------



## Bhustan (Sep 16, 2005)

matthewdanger said:


> Me too. Me too. Me too. I can't wait to get my grubby mitts on it. On the other hand, maybe this one will stay new in box since I just bought another A2 (HA natural).



Meanwhile... I found out what may have happened with my order. Apparently I didn't use my full legal name on my order, so they won't process my CC. That's fair, IMO, so I've asked them how to update my order or how to delete it and start over. 

I'm much more optimistic...too bad for the 15 hour time zone difference as it stretches out the customer service times. I'm hoping they have a black A2 left for me when I fix my order...

Let me know how yours turns out.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## this_is_nascar (Sep 16, 2005)

I just received word that my black A2 has shipped. The order was placed on 09/11, I signed/faxed the order letter a couple days later and today I was told it has shipped.


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 16, 2005)

this_is_nascar said:


> I just received word that my black A2 has shipped. The order was placed on 09/11, I signed/faxed the order letter a couple days later and today I was told it has shipped.



Wow, T_I_N your order turned around much faster than mine did.

Is anyone planning on leaving theirs unopened?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Sep 16, 2005)

Hell no. I have all intentions of using and abusing mine.


----------



## Lmtfi (Sep 16, 2005)

matthewdanger said:


> Is anyone planning on leaving theirs unopened?



No safe queens for me. I plan to turn volts into lumens.

Alan


----------



## bwaites (Sep 16, 2005)

So, TIN, how many A2's does this make it that you have bought and/or sold?:nana: 

Bill


----------



## AESOP (Sep 16, 2005)

Grox said:


> KevinL, I think that lumen for lumen, incans will still throw further. Isn't it unfair comparing the A2's 50 lumens vs the 80+ of the U2? OK you can make arguments for the a2 putting out closer to 50 but the U2 was originally rated at 100 lumens. Just want to see what you think about this. I think that at longer ranges, the incans provide better colour rendition and perception of depth. I have to strain to see things with LEDs that are more easily visible with incan.


 
New U2's are again rated from 2 - 100 lumens . Just received one last week. :rock: 

Michael


----------



## this_is_nascar (Sep 16, 2005)

bwaites said:


> So, TIN, how many A2's does this make it that you have bought and/or sold?:nana:
> 
> Bill



I wish I knew. It's that "love-hate" thing, if you know what I mean.


----------



## seattlite (Sep 16, 2005)

AESOP said:


> New U2's are again rated from 2 - 100 lumens . Just received one last week. :rock:
> 
> Michael



Did the box say 2- 100 Lumens?


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 16, 2005)

According to Quickbeam (FlashlightReviews.com) the A2 out throws the U2 and L5 by a slim margin.

AESOP,

Maybe you got one that has been on a shelf somewhere for a while.


----------



## WhiteLight (Sep 16, 2005)

The order was placed on 09/16
I just got the email invoice that I had to sign and email back.
Printed it out, signed it, scanned it, emailed it back.
My total was $135 with shipping.

Now for the wait, lol... 

This is the most I have ever spent on a flashight.
I have been looking at getting the A2 and after seeing one in black I just had to get it.

Edited to add: I was not to happy to see my full credit card number on the forum they emailed me to sign, I hope my CC# is safe.


----------



## rscanady (Sep 17, 2005)

Congrats to everyone who picked up the BLK, I like it a lot, for some reason the BLK is growin on me over the NAT. Hmmm oh well can never have to many tools my Dad always said.

Ryan


----------



## AESOP (Sep 17, 2005)

seattlite said:


> Did the box say 2- 100 Lumens?


 
It most surely did. With a serial number of A08180 I am confident that it is a new light, not old stock. Several other members have also mentioned that their box was the same as mine.

Michael


----------



## flashlight (Sep 17, 2005)

WhiteLight said:


> The order was placed on 09/16
> I just got the email invoice that I had to sign and email back.
> Printed it out, signed it, scanned it, emailed it back.
> My total was $135 with shipping.
> ...



Ordered mine on 13/9, got it 17/9, paid $128.50. Helps to live a little closer to Hong Kong.  Actually might be taking a trip there next month but all the A2-BKs will probably be gone by then.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Sep 17, 2005)

this_is_nascar said:


> I just received word that my black A2 has shipped. The order was placed on 09/11, I signed/faxed the order letter a couple days later and today I was told it has shipped.



You guys are not going to believe this, but the mail guy just delivered my A2-Black. I was in the other room, so my wife was the one to answer the door and sign for it. It's really nice. My only complaint is that is uses the old-style tube that has the flat-milled sides, as opposed to the more rounder milling now found on the A2-NAT.


----------



## Geogecko (Sep 17, 2005)

AESOP said:


> It most surely did. With a serial number of A08180 I am confident that it is a new light, not old stock. Several other members have also mentioned that their box was the same as mine.
> 
> Michael



My box also says 2-100, and my SN is in the 6500 range.


----------



## Bravo25 (Sep 17, 2005)

[/QUOTE]Edited to add: I was not to happy to see my full credit card number on the forum they emailed me to sign, I hope my CC# is safe.[/QUOTE]

I sent off an email asking if they take other forms of payment. I am curious though if you use a CC and then don't receive the product will the bank refund your money as a fraudulant transaction?


----------



## WhiteLight (Sep 17, 2005)

> I sent off an email asking if they take other forms of payment. I am curious though if you use a CC and then don't receive the product will the bank refund your money as a fraudulant transaction?




Lets hope I don't have to find out.
It was my paypal debt. card/Master Card.
I could see me having trouble with paypal if I did not get it, so lets just hope it comes, 

Wow, Nascar got his fast!
Others too. 

I can't wait. I have the twintask lights and E1/E2/G2/6P/L1 surefires, but this is the most I have spent on a flashlight.

I look at it this way for the price I paid I should be able to find someone around here that will take it off my hands if I don't decide it's one damn fine awesome light that I just can't stop using.


----------



## Bravo25 (Sep 17, 2005)

I just received an email from them that says they still have them in stock, but don't take any other form of payment. I don't own, or use credit cards. Is there anyone that would be interested in ordering an extra, and selling it to me. It would only be fair if I paid a handling charge for this. If anyone is interested please contact me.


----------



## WhiteLight (Sep 17, 2005)

this_is_nascar said:


> You guys are not going to believe this, but the mail guy just delivered my A2-Black. I was in the other room, so my wife was the one to answer the door and sign for it. It's really nice. My only complaint is that is uses the old-style tube that has the flat-milled sides, as opposed to the more rounder milling now found on the A2-NAT.




Do they send you a delivery confirmation number once they ship it?
How was it shipped, priority mail?


----------



## WhiteLight (Sep 17, 2005)

Bravo25 said:


> I just received an email from them that says they still have them in stock, but don't take any other form of payment. I don't own, or use credit cards. Is there anyone that would be interested in ordering an extra, and selling it to me. It would only be fair if I paid a handling charge for this. If anyone is interested please contact me.



Send me a email at waypoints(at)gmail(dot)com and let me know what you have in mind.


----------



## sbebenelli (Sep 17, 2005)

I just got my A2 that I bought from oldgrandpajack. It's the newer model with the three rounded sides. In my opinion I like the looks of the newer lights with the rounded sides alot better than the flat sides. I had a L2 that I sold when I got the U2 and one reason I sold it is because I flat out did not like the looks of it with the flat sides.

Last night I was using the LED mode to look at something and the guy next to me said "wow that is bright". :shrug: I had to show him that was not bright. :devil: 

I do have a question about the bulb. Looking at it through the lens it's crooked. I took it out and it's crooked on the base. Is this normal?

I want to point out it only took 2 days to receive the light from oldgrandpajack. It was packaged better than any package I have ever received. It took me 10 minutes to get the thing open. Excellent guy to deal with.


----------



## seattlite (Sep 17, 2005)

flashlight said:


> Ordered mine on 13/9, got it 17/9, paid $128.50. Helps to live a little closer to Hong Kong.  Actually might be taking a trip there next month but all the A2-BKs will probably be gone by then.



Got you beat....signed and emailed back the "proforma invoice" on 8/25 Thursday, and I received the light in Western Washington State on the morining of 8/27 Saturday. :rock:


----------



## WhiteLight (Sep 17, 2005)

seattlite said:


> Got you beat....signed and emailed back the "proforma invoice" on 8/25 Thursday, and I received the light in Western Washington State on the morining of 8/27 Saturday. :rock:




That's awesome!
I'm so glad to hear about someone else getting theres ok and super fast!
I keep looking at the photo's at the start of this post. That light is going to look so cool in my hand,


----------



## leukos (Sep 17, 2005)

I have 2 A2's with the flat sides and one with the rounder body. Personal preference is the flat sides for myself, though I should say that the round bodied one has silky smooth threads and better color match and also has the tightest throw of the bunch.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 17, 2005)

The Lamp Assembly is pre-focused. This means that the filament has been set at the correct position and this may mean that the bulb is therefore not straight in relation to the flashlight. If the beam is focused then it doesn't matter.

Al


----------



## boostmiser (Sep 18, 2005)

I received mine in the mail today...Sunday of all days. Everything looks great. Now I've got to give it some time to settle in and try it out tonight when it's dark.
Intitial observations. The hotspot is not as bright as my 6P (both with fresh batteries). I can see what people say about the artifacts in the beam. But I'm sure I'll be more inclined to use it often because of the regulation.


----------



## flashlight (Sep 18, 2005)

WhiteLight said:


> Do they send you a delivery confirmation number once they ship it?
> How was it shipped, priority mail?



Yes they send you a tracking number for the package which is sent by Express Mail.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Sep 18, 2005)

this_is_nascar said:


> You guys are not going to believe this, but the mail guy just delivered my A2-Black. I was in the other room, so my wife was the one to answer the door and sign for it. It's really nice. My only complaint is that is uses the old-style tube that has the flat-milled sides, as opposed to the more rounder milling now found on the A2-NAT.



I also forgot to mention, the bezel is not scalloped like the newer style A2's.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Sep 18, 2005)

this_is_nascar said:


> You guys are not going to believe this, but the mail guy just delivered my A2-Black. I was in the other room, so my wife was the one to answer the door and sign for it. It's really nice. My only complaint is that is uses the old-style tube that has the flat-milled sides, as opposed to the more rounder milling now found on the A2-NAT.


 
T_I_N,

OK, now that you have it, be sure and let us know when you decide to sell it.  

:wave:


_EDIT: I just bought one anyway..._


----------



## boostmiser (Sep 18, 2005)

this_is_nascar said:


> I also forgot to mention, the bezel is not scalloped like the newer style A2's.


I'm not sure what this means....can you explain or show pics?


----------



## Beretta1526 (Sep 18, 2005)

boostmiser said:


> I'm not sure what this means....can you explain or show pics?


 
Take a look at the photo in the first post. The bezel crown is smooth, rather than having a scalloped (machined) edge like a U2 or KL5. I don't have pics handy or I'd post 'em.


----------



## sbebenelli (Sep 18, 2005)

boostmiser said:


> I'm not sure what this means....can you explain or show pics?



Top 2 pictures are of the scalloped bezel. It's designed so you can see if you left the light on.


----------



## boostmiser (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks. Now, does that help keep side spill in check or is it purely aesthetic?


----------



## this_is_nascar (Sep 18, 2005)

boostmiser said:


> Thanks. Now, does that help keep side spill in check or is it purely aesthetic?



It has no affect on side spill at all. I prefer the slightly scalloped design of the newer A2's, not for the intended purpose of keeping a moron from placing the light down with it still turned on, but more so for the fact that I beleive it will do more cranial damage when introduced to the side of someone's head.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 19, 2005)

I prefer the old design, now I value this A2-HA-BK even more, because it has the smooth edges. Less places for the HA to wear, as I've found with my other HA-non-scalloped lights.


----------



## socom45 (Sep 19, 2005)

does anyone know how much they charge for the a2 porcupine???has anyone seen it? NIIICE


----------



## Dr_Joe (Sep 19, 2005)

socom45 said:


> does anyone know how much they charge for the a2 porcupine???has anyone seen it? NIIICE


 
:thinking: A2 Porcupine ?????

BTW, After seeing this thread I just_ had_ to order _another_ A2 in "formal black" at that great Supreme Co. price. 

Now I can keep it in the glove compartment since it matches the car  (I guess I'll have to buy a "HA Nat." car for the other A2 ! )


----------



## WhiteLight (Sep 19, 2005)

KevinL said:


> I prefer the old design, now I value this A2-HA-BK even more, because it has the smooth edges. Less places for the HA to wear, as I've found with my other HA-non-scalloped lights.



Same here, my other scalloped bezel SF lights wear too.
I like the old style better.

I see on the surefire site they show the A2 with the short clip.
I'm glad to see the black A2 has the long clip as I like the long clip on my E20 better then the short clips on the other e series lights.

Still waiting for a email saying it's been shipped, guess the weekend put a stop to things.

I was hoping to see a email this morning saying it had been shipped, but nothing yet,


----------



## sbebenelli (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: Round is better :devil:


----------



## WhiteLight (Sep 19, 2005)

sbebenelli said:


> :wave: Round is better :devil:




A round black one would be the best.


----------



## boostmiser (Sep 19, 2005)

I put the A2 up against the 6P last night. The A2 seemed to give off more overall light. It was also whiter. But the 6P threw better and had a more intense hot spot. Side spill was about equal, but artifacts in the A2. I also checked the A2's LED's to my kids mini-mag LED conversion. No contest there. I like the clip on the A2 which makes wearing it a breeze. How do you get the lanyard clip off without breaking it? I don't think I want it on. 
Now the question is, do I buy one or two more. I might want another to keep around. I would also like to buy one for my father for Christmas. He's a rechargeable man but I think I can convert him with this light.


----------



## WhiteLight (Sep 19, 2005)

> How do you get the lanyard clip off without breaking it?



Remove the bezel. Put a small string/rope under the clip and pull up towards the bezel end. Not sure if the A2 also has the small plastic filler piece under the clip like the e series too, but if so watch for it so you don't lose it.

Have fun with your new A2


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow, if T_I_N got his, mine can't be far behind!


----------



## sbebenelli (Sep 19, 2005)

WhiteLight said:


> Remove the bezel. Put a small string/rope under the clip and pull up towards the bezel end. Not sure if the A2 also has the small plastic filler piece under the clip like the e series too, but if so watch for it so you don't lose it.
> 
> Have fun with your new A2



I think he's talking about the lanyard clip not the pocket clip. :nana:


----------



## WhiteLight (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## socom45 (Sep 19, 2005)

anybody know if the darpas will ever be available to the gp?


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 19, 2005)

socom45 said:


> anybody know if the darpas will ever be available to the gp?



According to one of CPF's best Surefire sources, Size15s, they will not be availabe to the general public.


----------



## jercdevil (Sep 19, 2005)

I ordered one on Friday with an Amex card from there website. Should I expect an email back from them? What is their procedure? This will be my second A2. I have no problem hitting the tail/engine on a DC-10 for a preflight.Works as advertised. Can't wait for the black one.


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 19, 2005)

jercdevil said:


> I ordered one on Friday with an Amex card from there website. Should I expect an email back from them? What is their procedure? This will be my second A2. I have no problem hitting the tail/engine on a DC-10 for a preflight.Works as advertised. Can't wait for the black one.



You can expect a few emails back form them. Don't be surprised if they are slightly confusing.

Just wait for the sign and return one. It is the most important.


----------



## buba (Sep 19, 2005)

The process seems to be....
o Buyer submits order via Supremeco website
o Supremeco emails status updates, third or fourth update (3-4 days) will contain a proforma invoice attached to the email requesting you sign and either fax or email back to Supremeco.
o Supermeco will email shipping and tracking information 1-2 days after they process the invoice.
o Shipping time was 4-5 business days (some have reported 2 days)
o Included in my package was a hand written credit card slip.

Their whole order process seems to have a lot of manual process steps. Some have reported a need to send status request email(s) to get SM fully engaged.

Enjoy and Good luck, my favorite Incan.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Sep 19, 2005)

I've ordered from SupremeCo at least 6 times before. Each time they follow the same procedure, you just have to be patient - they are 12 hours ahead too, so if you send an e-mail or order at the wrong time, it could be a longer delay in getting back to you. Sometimes they will run out of stock on something, in which case they will let you know, and tell you if there are any alternatives. My only complaint is the CC# on the ProForma Invoice, but I use virtual account numbers.

Overall, they are easy to deal with and deliver in a timely manner.


----------



## WhiteLight (Sep 20, 2005)

Beretta1526 said:


> I've ordered from SupremeCo at least 6 times before. Each time they follow the same procedure, you just have to be patient - they are 12 hours ahead too, so if you send an e-mail or order at the wrong time, it could be a longer delay in getting back to you. Sometimes they will run out of stock on something, in which case they will let you know, and tell you if there are any alternatives. My only complaint is the CC# on the ProForma Invoice, but I use virtual account numbers.
> 
> Overall, they are easy to deal with and deliver in a timely manner.



Glad to hear it. I have not gotten a email with a delivery number yet, but I see they just hit my paypal account. 

The email invoice I signed had a total with shipping of $135, but I see they hit my paypal just now for $136.79 :huh2: 

Not a big deal, just seems odd. I used my paypal debit card and I had the funds in the account.

At this point I don't really care, I just want to see that light in my hand.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Sep 20, 2005)

:sweat: 24 hours now, trying to be patient


----------



## Bravo25 (Sep 20, 2005)

WhiteLight said:


> Glad to hear it. I have not gotten a email with a delivery number yet, but I see they just hit my paypal account.
> 
> The email invoice I signed had a total with shipping of $135, but I see they hit my paypal just now for $136.79 :huh2:
> 
> ...



How did you do that? I emailed them, and was told they do not take Paypal.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Sep 20, 2005)

Update: 

I got an e-mail that said my order status has been updated to "processing" 
:huh2:


----------



## WhiteLight (Sep 20, 2005)

> How did you do that? I emailed them, and was told they do not take Paypal.



I have a debit card with my paypal account.
The debit card is a master card credit card.

I just got the email with the EMS Speedpost tracking number.


----------



## Geogecko (Sep 20, 2005)

WhiteLight said:


> I have a debit card with my paypal account.
> The debit card is a master card credit card.
> 
> I just got the email with the EMS Speedpost tracking number.



Maybe it was a currency conversion rate issue?


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 20, 2005)

I got my A2 yesterday! It is, of course, awesome.

To those waiting: It takes some patience but you will get your light. All of my communications with Supremeco were very polite and pretty timely considering the time difference. Their shipping is FAST once it is finally shipped.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Sep 20, 2005)

It's gotta be a currency conversion thing, or PayPal charged you for the currency conversion.

We are getting a really sweet deal here. Especially since there were a very limited number of units. I'm going to be using mine, but no real duty carry.


----------



## Lmtfi (Sep 20, 2005)

Incoming!


----------



## WhiteLight (Sep 20, 2005)

Lmtfi,
Two of them, nice. 
How long did it take for you to get them after they emailed you the tracking number?

I got my tracking number emailed to my at 4:00 am this morning, so I'm thinking it got mailed out on Monday (USA time?). I wonder if there is a chance I will have it in Wed. mail.

I just hope after all this I'm happy with the light output.


----------



## Bravo25 (Sep 20, 2005)

Lmtfi said:


> Incoming!


 Are you ready to sell one of them yet? HUh? Huh? Maybe?


----------



## Lmtfi (Sep 20, 2005)

WhiteLight: I received the tracking number Thursday and they arrived in Maryland on Monday. Not a bad wait from Hong Kong! I recommend everyone check their pro forma invoice carefully before signing - mine had an error in the address and quantity.

Alan


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow, your boxes got to you in a lot better shape than mine. Good thing I wasn't going to shelf this one.


----------



## makar (Sep 21, 2005)

I also ordered one. I will use it for hiking. for this purpose i like the longer clip. can't wait till it arrives


----------



## WhiteLight (Sep 21, 2005)

makar said:


> I also ordered one. I will use it for hiking. for this purpose i like the longer clip. can't wait till it arrives




Yeah, I like the longer clips to. That's to bad about the boxs. 
If the output is like I hope I'm going to EDC my A2.
Going to use it for work, geocaching, fishing, hunting, everything.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Sep 21, 2005)

Here's an update... I got my invoice today, and they are running out of stock.

As for the condition of the package when they arrive, it's dependent upon your local postal facility. The facilities here in the town that Mickey built aren't quite as careful and I've gotten some pretty beat up packages.


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 21, 2005)

I didn't mean to infer that the beat up box was caused by Supremeco. In fact it was quite obvious that it was the result of some very rough handling.

I should have been more clear.


----------



## bwaites (Sep 21, 2005)

How did any of you sign the invoice and email it back?

Bill


----------



## flashlight (Sep 21, 2005)

matthewdanger said:


> I didn't mean to infer that the beat up box was caused by Supremeco. In fact it was quite obvious that it was the result of some very rough handling.
> 
> I should have been more clear.



No but mine came in a plain brown envelope with no bubblewrap nor anything at all to protect the box.  In contrast you should have seen the big box filled with airpacks & big roll of bubblewrap surrounding the tiny Katokichi KIT that I got from ArcMania.


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 21, 2005)

bwaites said:



> How did any of you sign the invoice and email it back?
> 
> Bill



I did it the easy way:

1. Save the .jpeg to your desktop
2. Open the .jpeg in Paint
3. Sign and date with the "pencil" tool
4. Save the .jpeg
5. Attach and email it back


----------



## Lmtfi (Sep 21, 2005)

bwaites said:


> How did any of you sign the invoice and email it back?
> 
> Bill



I printed it, signed it, scanned it and emailed back (credit card # deleted).


----------



## bwaites (Sep 21, 2005)

Matthew,


That's what I did, but boy does my sig look funny!!

Not near as good with a mouse as a pen, I guess!

Bill


----------



## Beretta1526 (Sep 21, 2005)

I've got signatures on my PC that are 1", 1½", and 2" wide, all scanned at 1200dpi and saved as a transparent .gif so they may be inserted into almost anything. As for the date, I just used the text feature in Photoshop while inserting the signature. The signature had to be resized so that it matched the same 75dpi format as my invoice. When looking at the final image, you can't tell I didn't hand-sign it. I work from home and deal with 90% electronic files, so it's necessary for me to have the sig's handy.


----------



## matthewdanger (Sep 21, 2005)

bwaites said:


> Matthew,
> 
> 
> That's what I did, but boy does my sig look funny!!
> ...



It looks lousy but I guess it worked (I'm patting the A2 on my belt as I type this).


----------



## KevinL (Sep 21, 2005)

Bill.. why worry about the signature? It's all been taken care of as of today...


----------



## WhiteLight (Sep 21, 2005)

I dont' see any Surefire A2-BK on ebay yet.


----------



## randman (Sep 21, 2005)

sent my signed confirmation in last night. got a shipment email today. 

hell, I feel like it is Christmas or something. Can't wait. I'm going back to New Orleans with it and Katrina can kiss my A2 A$%.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 22, 2005)

randman said:


> sent my signed confirmation in last night. got a shipment email today.
> 
> hell, I feel like it is Christmas or something. Can't wait. I'm going back to New Orleans with it and Katrina can kiss my A2 A$%.



Of the toughest missions for the A2, yours sounds like it! Take plenty of cells in a waterproof spares carrier and good luck.. tell us how it performed in Quality Dark.


----------



## falconz (Sep 22, 2005)

Whoa!!!
Checked out the Speedpost tracking and it was indicated that the A2 reached my doorstep but no one was home!!!
Gonna speed home straight after work today!!!

By the way, it was damn fast. They shipped it on Tuesday!!!


----------



## WhiteLight (Sep 22, 2005)

So I'm tracking my light and I see it made it to the US. 

Should I be watching for it in the mail now?

Was just wondering with the way they shipped it if it was the mail man that is bringing it to me or who??


----------



## Beretta1526 (Sep 22, 2005)

It's treated as Express Mail, so you should figure delivery tomorrow.



WhiteLight said:


> So I'm tracking my light and I see it made it to the US.
> 
> Should I be watching for it in the mail now?
> 
> Was just wondering with the way they shipped it if it was the mail man that is bringing it to me or who??


----------



## WhiteLight (Sep 22, 2005)

Beretta1526 said:


> It's treated as Express Mail, so you should figure delivery tomorrow.




AWESOME! 

I just had thoughts of me checking the mail day after day only to find a note on my door one night after work left by someone other then the mail man saying they missed me and to sign the slip. 

UPS and fedEx always does that to me and it seem like it's always on a Friday, so then I have to wait until monday to get the package. 

I like the post office much better. I work right next door to the post office.


----------



## astrogrub (Sep 22, 2005)

It is handled by the post office or at least mine was delivered by the regular US post man. I would think the failed delivery notice should indicate an after (initial) delivery pick up location (usually just the local post office if large enough).


----------



## AFAustin (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, I've been monitoring this deal for a while. I have, in fact, been resisting the temptation. I guess you know how this story ends, though....

What finally got to me in the end was this:

First, as a relative newcomer I still have the urge to learn, and Surefire quality is the baseline for this fascinating (and fun) field of knowledge, and, one way or another, I'll probably end up having most of their best products in my hands. Yes, I'll sell the ones I don't use on a regular basis (thanks, B/S/T), but at least I'll know what everyone is talking about when they discuss the SF so-and-so.

Second, and on a gut level probably more importantly, this black beauty is just damn good looking. I've always had a weakness for a sleek dark silhouette....

So, assuming there is still stock on hand, I am happy to join the group on this thread that plunked down their hard earned money for what truly might be a collector's item.

Order placed tonight.

Thanks (I think),

Andrew


----------



## liteboy (Sep 23, 2005)

I am awaiting shipment of my black A2. BTW, seems that many have ordered what was initially thought to be a limited number (?20) of these limited edition lights. Would be interesting to take a poll on how many ppl have received or are awaiting shipping on one of these??


----------



## makar (Sep 23, 2005)

Mine arrived today. Great transaction with supreme Co :thumbsup:


----------



## falconz (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah!! Mine arrived in the office half an hour ago!!
Had to redirect them when they sent to my home yesterday but no one was home.
Hmmm... first impression was that the knurling is the most agressive one yet! It already eaten into the clear plastic film and the plastic casing containing it!
A second thing I noticed is that it`s one of the EARLIER batch of SF with the manual in pamplet form instead of the one with stapled grey cover and pages.

And when I said earlier, it really is damn early. The hook on the lanyard is almost covered in greenish copper oxide!!! Had to scrap them off with my thumbnail!! Not what I expect from SF but that`s the only drawback on such a great Bargain!!!


----------



## Size15's (Sep 23, 2005)

I thought SureFire had made 200 A2-BK's


----------



## buba (Sep 23, 2005)

I was working with another member of CPF to pull together a limited groupbuy of 10 A2-BK-WH units. Supermeco responded today they could support a purchase of 10 units but would only accept payment via bank wire transfer or money order for this size of an order. 

Given their payment terms the groupbuy will not be moving forward, however it does confirm they still have units availiable and are accepting non-credit card payments for customers in the USA.

For those that have been holding back on these, Get'um while they Got'um....


----------



## WhiteLight (Sep 23, 2005)

buba said:


> I was working with another member of CPF to pull together a limited groupbuy of 10 A2-BK-WH units. Supermeco responded today they could support a purchase of 10 units but would only accept payment via bank wire transfer or money order for this size of an order.
> 
> Given their payment terms the groupbuy will not be moving forward, however it does confirm they still have units availiable and are accepting non-credit card payments for customers in the USA.
> 
> For those that have been holding back on these, Get'um while they Got'um....




I'm guessing they have more A2-BK then we will ever know.


----------



## WhiteLight (Sep 23, 2005)

No light in today's mail, guess I have to wait one more day...


----------



## leukos (Sep 23, 2005)

WhiteLight said:


> I'm guessing they have more A2-BK then we will ever know.


 
I'm sure they'll keep spray painting them black as long we keep shelling out the $$$


----------



## cslinger (Sep 23, 2005)

Mine is in the mail as well, but damn it was PITA buying process. I am a sucker for the A2 though, this will make three for me.


----------



## Floating Spots (Sep 23, 2005)

Got mine.
Make sure you get your receipt out of the box.
It has your credit card info on it, too.

The LEDs are much more blue centered than my original very old A2.


----------



## boostmiser (Sep 23, 2005)

What's ironic to me is...we buy so many things made in China all day long. Now we finally buy a US product, but from a Chinese vendor for cheap. Go figure. Not sure how they do it..with exchange rates, etc


----------



## WhiteLight (Sep 23, 2005)

> Make sure you get your receipt out of the box.



I will be sure to now, thanks.

This has to be the longest I have ever waited for something.
I'm going nuts waiting for this light!

I even went to the post office this morning to ask if I had a package as I don't get the mail at my house until noon or so and I knew it had to be signed for.

They looked, but nothing yet.

I have to go out of town in the morning and I just know that is when its going to show up. I'm going to the post office to ask again when they open so I don't miss them coming to my house after I have left for the day.

Glad to hear everyone is getting there lights ok.
I can't wait much longer for mine. 

just don't be posting any more photos of them!!


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 23, 2005)

Where should I buy an extra lamp, spares carrier, and leather holster?

KevinL -

Nice write up. It was helpful. Regulation, flexability, black HA III and killer price got me. This will be my first SureFire. I got kinda sidetracked for three years on LEDs and Hotwires and, well you know. Now I can be relieved of the guilt I've been carrying around for having asked Size15's a gazillion questions but never bought one.

Here's a bonus blonde joke as a gesture of my appreciation to Al and Kevin:
--------------------------------------------------------
Two blondes were having coffee and one was checking out the newspaper.

"Hmmm. It says here that a Brazilian troop brigade entered the city to offer support."

The other blonde replies, "Wow, how many is a brazillion?"
---------------------------------------------------------

Sorry. I was late to the blonde joke party.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 24, 2005)

The A2 thread that never ends 

Your FIRST Surefire? You've been here so long and you've resisted the temptation? Wow.. you need a medal or something  glad you caved in, now you can get both incan and LED in a single light. Congratulations!

Here the slippery slope begins.. like I said, the A2 and U2 are perfect complements so you will eventually own both, and then you'll start buying all the ridiculously overpowered SFs.  

Myself.. two more A2-BK-WH arrived today. One of them intended for someone else but the other one is MINE, ALL MINE, MUHAHAHAHHAHAAA!!


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 24, 2005)

All joking aside for a moment, I truly appreciated your most excellent write-up and I'm pretty stoked about the A2.

Did I just say stoked? Ah well, it is made in Cali.


----------



## 270winchester (Sep 24, 2005)

It's great to see more people get he benefit of perhaps the most technologically advanced incandescent light ever conceived to the civilian market. 

I have had one for a year now, a plain ol' HA model withblue LED's(nothing gets people's attention like blue) and it never cease to amaze me as to how white the beam is...


----------



## Wicho (Sep 24, 2005)

Dammit! I've been away from the forums for a few months - figured since I just bought a house it would be wise to not let all you guys help me spend my now near non existent disposable income. And now that I return...YES! Black A2! My favorite light of all time, of which I already own three. 

Damn I love you all. 

Just ordered two. Hope the wife doesn't find out.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 24, 2005)

Icebreak, you're welcome  I'm glad to see this thread up to its 228th post (mine), because it is benefiting others and creating many happy owners. Well, too bad about the unhappy bank accounts/Paypal balances/significant others but since nobody else is interested in me spending my money on them, I might as well spend it on myself.. "Yes, I'll take another two A2s!"


----------



## K-T (Sep 25, 2005)

*I BELIEVE - another Surefire A2 Aviator convert - PART 2*


----------



## K-T (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: I BELIEVE - another Surefire A2 Aviator convert - PART 2*



K-T said:


> Part two of the never ending thread from here.




Do we really have to keep doing part 1 2 3 etc. with the new software.

Oh I like my A2, but I havent touched it since I bought my U2, my A2 looks good on the shelf though!!  

-PSM


----------



## 357 (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: I BELIEVE - another Surefire A2 Aviator convert - PART 2*

I only use my A2 in Incandescent mode. To me, its a useful regulated incandescent. The minimal led output doesn't do nothing for me, given that i can get better output and longer runtime from other leds. 

One question that baffles me, why is the leds stay on during regulation mode? Do all A2s do this or just mine? what possible advantage is there to run the leds along with the incandescent, given how little light the leds emit?


----------



## wquiles (Sep 25, 2005)

OK, OK, I give in !!!

I have read this thread for long enough that I could not resist no further !!!

Like they said on Star Strek the Next Generation, regarding the Borg -> RESISTANCE IS FUTILE !!!

I ordered one of these black beauties just now !!!

I hope you are all very happy now !!!

Will
(A2 convert)


----------



## AFAustin (Sep 25, 2005)

Will,

Same thing happened to me----Kevin, et al, were just too eloquent in their praise of this little machine. Glad you succumbed---addicts like company!

Now if we can just get the perfect rechargeable solution.....

Andrew


----------



## Beretta1526 (Sep 25, 2005)

AFAustin said:


> ...Now if we can just get the perfect rechargeable solution...


 
Has the Pila 168s been tried in these? It may not be an LED, but maybe the circuitry/regulation would boost it?


----------



## Hoghead (Sep 25, 2005)

Beretta1526 said:


> Has the Pila 168s been tried in these? It may not be an LED, but maybe the circuitry/regulation would boost it?


 
The Pila 168S is to large in diameter to fit in the A2 or L2.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hoghead said:


> The Pila 168S is to large in diameter to fit in the A2 or L2.


 
I think you are thinking of the A, not the S. The S is supposed to be the same ø as the SF123.


----------



## Hoghead (Sep 25, 2005)

I mean "S". Pila 168S will not fit the A2 or L2. I'm using the Pila 168S in my L4. I also have the A2 and the L2.

If you search back a little in the incandescent forum, you'll find that 2xR123s have been used in the A2.

I haven't tried 2xR123s because I'm concerned that the voltage is to high for the LEDs in the A2.


----------



## Hoghead (Sep 25, 2005)

Beretta,

Here's a link to one of the threads about using rechargeabls batteries in the A2.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/89528


----------



## wquiles (Sep 25, 2005)

Hoghead,
(others please chime in as appropriate)

If I ignore for a moment the chance of damaging the LED's (since they can be replaced anyway), is there a "definitive" anwser regarding Willie Hunt's regulator circuit regarding being able to handle the two 4.2V rechargable cells? That would trully be my only worry. For those (few?) using the A2 with the 4.2v cells, how long have you been doing it, and how do you know when it is time to change cells before they are over-discharged?

Will


----------



## Hoghead (Sep 25, 2005)

Will,

Sorry! I can't help you with this.

I'm waiting for more people to run their A2s on R123s before I try it.

leukos said (in the thread that I posted the link to) that he thought he had run them through 7 cycles.

Please read the thread. Some of the R123s have a different diameter and might not fit.


----------



## Hoghead (Sep 25, 2005)

The 3.7 volt R123s that I got from J.S. Burly's do fit, but I haven't tried running the A2 or L2 with them.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Sep 25, 2005)

OK, gotcha. I did notice that the inside of the battery tube is a tight tolerance and the 123's don't rattle in the body like an L4 or L5... THANKS!!


----------



## Floating Spots (Sep 25, 2005)

These seem to have tighter tolerances than my earlier A2.
I have trouble even getting Surefire 123s into the black A2.
I had a source of cheap 223a Rayovacs.
I would pop these out of the case and fold them in half.
They were already fully heat shrunk.
These fit fine in my old A2.
There is no possibility of getting these into the new one.
The measured diameter difference is 3 thousands of an inch.
Heck, I have to shake out the Surefire 123a cells.
They won't drop free out of the light.


----------



## buba (Sep 25, 2005)

I just put a digital caliper on my A2-BK-WH (flats) and the battery tube is 16.70mm. The Surefire batteries that came with it are 16.63mm. While I had the caliper out I went ahead and measured every 123 flashlight and battery type I had. Results posted down in the Batteries Included forum. The differences are interesting, so go have a look.
http://[url="https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/93545/123 Sizes"123 Sizes

Buba


----------



## Dr_Joe (Sep 26, 2005)

My "Proforma Invoice" came from Supreme Co a couple of days ago. (I was out of town) The total is for $135 with $16 for shipping.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 26, 2005)

Resistance is futile eh.. man, SF should send me something in return for all the converts I've made and all the sales I've given them as a result of this thread  

The best one was the guy who handled my A2, went home and ordered his an hour later :huh: :bow:


----------



## wquiles (Sep 26, 2005)

KevinL said:


> The best one was the guy who handled my A2, went home and ordered his an hour later :huh: :bow:



I guess I am sloooow - it took me a couple of weeks to see the error of my ways 

Will


----------



## Wicho (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's something interesting: I was at the mall this weekend, walked into a knife shop, and...WHAM! They had a black A2, new body style with the rounded sides. Asking $185 for it.

Can anyone enlighten me? I didn't know they were made in the new body style. I'm glad I don't like the round sides. Okay, and that I just ordered two from Hong Kong.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Sep 26, 2005)

That would lead me to believe that SF is making new ones with the rounded bodies, and SupremeCo is dumping inventory for the new body style.


----------



## jercdevil (Sep 26, 2005)

Recieved mine today 1 week from order to door.


----------



## Bhustan (Sep 26, 2005)

Got mine yesterday! The USPS guy showed up on Sunday(?) to deliver the registered package. I fired up the light and all is well. I'm used the the P90/91 output of my C3, but I can think of a million uses for this light. 

Thanks to Kevin for the heads up on this deal. I had to actually place 2 orders to get it, but it only took 2 days from China to the US! Impressive delivery. Now if only Supremeco would confirm the cancellation on my first order. 

Enjoy your A2's everyone--I'm enjoying mine!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Size15's (Sep 27, 2005)

Remember that these A2-BK's have been available for ages and ages through Supremeco. I got mine last year sometime.

I don't like the term "dumping" though. It's a really good price for a really good light.

Al

P.S.
I guess this means I need to get me one of these new A2-BK now :naughty:


----------



## KevinL (Sep 27, 2005)

I prefer "discount" 

I kept telling myself I'd love an Aviator but as with just about everybody else here, other things demand a slice of the $$ pie. I've had my eye on the black A2 for a long time but just couldn't justify full price. 

Then the A2's price dropped and I couldn't walk away


----------



## AFAustin (Sep 27, 2005)

While happily waiting on delivery of the black A2 you maniacs talked me into, I sent an e-mail to Supreme Co., asking if they would share the story of how they came to have these in the first place.

I was pleased to receive back a prompt and informative response. When I e-mailed back to thank Kevin, I did mention that some customers were a bit disappointed in the packaging they arrived in.

Here's the e-mail:



"Hi Andrew,

Thanks for your kind offer to post the history of how we can get A2.

Supreme Co. history.

We are the SureFire distributor in Hong Kong and China. We established since 1987. We are the Authorized Distributor for SureFire since 1989. At that time, SureFire only have P series. 6P and 9P are the only items we were selling 15 years ago.

We are one of the Top 3 International distributor, our sales has been #1 few years ago.
I am very good friend of the SureFire management. About a year ago, they told us they decided to discontinue to produce A2-Black. Ask if we are interested to purchase all of the A2-Black in stock. Then, we purchased all of the 300 pcs. We are the only distributor have the A2-Black in stock. Until now, we only have less than 70 pcs. Everyday, we are shipping A2-Black. If anyone are interested to purchase, please action quick.

Beside, A2-Black, we also did purchase all of the T100 (the first version of weaponlight).

Do you have more questions ?

I am happy to tell you all the story.

Regards,
Kevin Chau
Manager
Supreme Co."


----------



## AFAustin (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow, that was fast. Here's the follow-up e-mail I just received from Kevin at Supreme Co.:


"Hi Andrew,

Thanks for posting the story and look forward to seeing it.

I will instruct my staff to pack it in better way.

I think the packing box will be beat up , and the condition of the light is still in perfect shape. Anyway, we will place attention on it.

Thanks,
Kevin"


----------



## flashlight (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow! That means that there were probably more than 300 pcs made in total. I'll be in Hong Kong next week, hopefully there'll still be one left for me to pick up.  I wonder if Mr. Kevin Chau would be so kind as to reserve one for me? :naughty:


----------



## Beretta1526 (Sep 27, 2005)

Surprisingly enough, mine was fine, other than the top end of the box being squished slightly. Mail of all sorts usually gets pretty beat up on its way to me, but this was an exception. I ordered it on Sunday 9/18 and they delivered it on 9/25 (yes, Sunday). EMS shipping is considered Express Mail and the USPS (if doing their job correctly) will deliver on Sunday.

As for the A2, I'm still not a fan of the whole non-clicky thing, but it's still easy enough to use one-handed. This will most likely be another of my shelf queens -- mostly due to the low production #'s.

Once again, FIRST CLASS service from SupremeCo.


----------



## shrock (Sep 27, 2005)

AFAustin said:


> Wow, that was fast. Here's the follow-up e-mail I just received from Kevin at Supreme Co.:



AFAustin, what email address are you using? 

I ordered one 9/20 and my order still says "processing". I sent an email last Friday for status and haven't had any response back. Not getting a warm fuzzy about this.....

Jim


----------



## KevinL (Sep 27, 2005)

Great research work there! 300 pieces.. yeah maybe more, but they got what was left in stock at the time when the light was discontinued. Serial numbers may mean nothing but it's more than coincidental that the lights we've been receiving have similar #s - possibly from that same batch. 

One gripe about the A2 - compared to the U2 and my other SF lights, the tailcap tends to stick up just a little bit too far. I got home today and found my light discharged, only the LEDs came on. I've been monitoring battery capacity (tracking how it goes through batteries) and estimate more than 20 minutes left based on cell flash amps, but today it was dead. Looks like the tailcap got activated. 

Oh well, not a big deal and I'll put fresh cells in, just a word to the wise that the A2 may need a little untwisting to lock out the incan level (LEDs draw so little power it doesn't matter). 

The LEDs are still heck of a bright though, more than enough to get the job done. Very impressed. This light will ensure you get home.


----------



## wquiles (Sep 27, 2005)

Kevin,

Thanks for the heads-up on the tailcap!

I just got my 3rd email from Supreme with the invoice and I just signed and faxed it back to them. I guess that is the last step - I should have my new light next week 

Will


----------



## underdust (Sep 27, 2005)

I tried my best to resist this offer. I really did. But alas, I am weak. 


I have just placed an order for my first Surefire light. I am looking forward to checking it out. 

Thank (curse) you all for encouraging my flashlight addiction.


----------



## leukos (Sep 27, 2005)

wquiles said:


> Hoghead,
> (others please chime in as appropriate)
> 
> If I ignore for a moment the chance of damaging the LED's (since they can be replaced anyway), is there a "definitive" anwser regarding Willie Hunt's regulator circuit regarding being able to handle the two 4.2V rechargable cells? That would trully be my only worry. For those (few?) using the A2 with the 4.2v cells, how long have you been doing it, and how do you know when it is time to change cells before they are over-discharged?
> ...


 
Hi, Will.
Sorry, I didn't notice your question sooner. JS is probably the authority here, but I remember him mentioning that the regulator is a buck circuit that could handle the extra voltage. I've been using Powerizer brand RCR123a for 20+ cycles with no ill effects. There is the chance of LEDs getting fried, though I haven't seen it. Try it at your own risk in the name of science. Maybe a Vf shift with white LEDs, don't know. Do pull the batteries and recharge them as soon as the regulation circuit kicks out.


----------



## liteboy (Sep 27, 2005)

AFAustin said:
 

> I was please to receive back a prompt and informative response. When I e-mailed back to thank Kevin, I did mention that some customers were a bit disappointed in the packaging they arrived in.




I am one such customer - unlucky enough to have received a torn envelope without any contents!! "disappointed in the packaging" is an understatement! I have written a letter describing my dismay and have yet to receive any response. Safe to say, I am not a happy customer... :thumbsdow


----------



## wquiles (Sep 27, 2005)

Leukos,

Thanks much!. I am not worried about the LED's. Thanks to this forum there is a post that shows how to exchange them for the new super-duper 35K variety, so if the LED's die, so be it - they will be replaced anyway soon after I get my light :naughty: 

Will


----------



## Penguin (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh Man...

I just ordered one of these suckers... First A2, hopefully I'll be impressed. If I am, keep a lookout for my P60 series lights on the BST!


----------



## Dr_Joe (Sep 28, 2005)

I got my shipping confirmation from Supreme Co !


----------



## wquiles (Sep 28, 2005)

Dr. Joe - same here. Just read my email with the confirmation and tracking information    

Will


----------



## shrock (Sep 28, 2005)

I just finally got the form to sign this AM too after 8 days and two emails. Maybe they only do this once a week in batches or something.


----------



## bwaites (Sep 28, 2005)

OK,

I received my first A2 today.

Shipped in a UPS "No Tear" envelope which had been turned inside out and then sent through Global Priority. The Surefire Box was also bubble wrapped.

Worked perfect out of the box. 

I don't know why Surefire sells the gray-green HAIII lights when this beautiful black anno is available. This is a gorgeous light!

Bill


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Sep 28, 2005)

bwaites said:


> OK,
> 
> I don't know why Surefire sells the gray-green HAIII lights when this beautiful black anno is available. This is a gorgeous light!
> 
> Bill



*That,* Bill, is the $64,000 question. My sentiments exactly.


----------



## 270winchester (Sep 28, 2005)

The 65000 dollar question is why they don't sell them locally when there is enough demand for BK HA stuff...


----------



## flashlight (Sep 28, 2005)

liteboy said:


> I am one such customer - unlucky enough to have received a torn envelope without any contents!! "disappointed in the packaging" is an understatement! I have written a letter describing my dismay and have yet to receive any response. Safe to say, I am not a happy customer... :thumbsdow



That sux.  Hope you get some resolution soon.


----------



## flashlight (Sep 28, 2005)

270winchester said:


> The 65000 dollar question is why they don't sell them locally when there is enough demand for BK HA stuff...




I'm not sure (& this has been discussed in other threads before) but I think Black HA may not be true Mil-Spec HAIII that's why we don't see as many as the more common gray/green HA.

I also believe that Surefire will be coming out with the new style round body A2s in black HA soon that's why the old style ones are being cleared. It's just that SupremeCo HK bought all the remaining stock up from them.


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 29, 2005)

_"Your order #2175 has been shipped by EMS Speedpost today."  _


----------



## TorchMan (Sep 29, 2005)

After numerous ventures into this post, and being in a flashlight buying mood, I went to several sporting goods stores today. I checked out a bunch of SF models. I wanted the A2 with white LEDs and was ready to buy. I found two stores that had the A2, but only in blue LEDs. 

I tempered my instand desire somewhat, but did order one (with accessories) from BrightGuy. I got the always friendly service and they had it in stock. I coulda tried to go for a discounted one somewhere, or a black body, but went with a known business. 

I was surprised how small most of the SFs I handled were, the G2, Elite, Exec Elite, and Defender were all smaller than I anticipated. I fell in love with the A2 and wanted to take one home, just could not tolerate the blue LEDs, even if it meant sacrificing instant gratification. 

I've shorn up a glaring hole in my collection: regulated incan! My wallet is screaming though... :naughty:


----------



## AuroraLite (Sep 29, 2005)

Just wanna jump in and say I too really adore and love my new black A2, and it has now become one of my favorite EDC lights!

*Torchman*,

In case you are interested, I'd write up a simple post about changing A2 leds into something other kind of leds, and now my black A2 is hosting 3 MJ leds(previously modded with 35k, but for long term stability/reliability, I switched to MJ leds), and the warm flood bright lights really does fill up a small room nicely and output almost twice the light to my naked eyes. :naughty: 

Here is my humble Dummy Reference Guide to SF A2 modding with MJ leds Hope this helps!


----------



## Topper (Sep 29, 2005)

I have several lights that I swap up for EDC. The A2 is one that spends alot of quality time in my pocket. It burns my bottom that it is not Pila compatible
if it was I admit it would be with me everyday.
Topper


----------



## TorchMan (Sep 29, 2005)

AuroraLite said:


> *Torchman*,
> 
> In case you are interested, I'd write up a simple post about changing A2 leds into something other kind of leds, and now my black A2 is hosting 3 MJ leds(previously modded with 35k, but for long term stability/reliability, I switched to MJ leds), and the warm flood bright lights really does fill up a small room nicely and output almost twice the light to my naked eyes. :naughty:
> 
> Here is my humble Dummy Reference Guide to SF A2 modding with MJ leds Hope this helps!


 
Nice to know of the mod options. All your mods seem to have a much better tint than the stock ones. As to me actually doing that mod myself, I'd have to say no right now. I'm hoping it's something I'll grow into eventually, but anything more than a simple drop in kit gives me cause for trepidation. :sweat: 

I believe someone asked you in another thread if you were doing the mods? I'd consider that down the line, but it's low priority. I now feel that I am a flashaholic (not just seeing it on my screen name here) and honestly believe that the signature (can't remember who's it is, but I like it) "I have too many lights" applies to me. And I want some more...!


----------



## kukula (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi guys. I am a newbie to this forum and have been spending the last couple of weeks reading all the threads in search of my first new light. I spent most of my time under the LED section. Yesterday, by a stroke of luck, I found myself wondering to the Incandescent section and saw this excellent thread. After reading all your posts and testimonies, I just cant help but be convinced that indeed the A2 is one excellent light. Besides, the A2 was also been recommended to me quite often on my previous post. So after some thought, I took the plunge and placed my order. I do hope that there would be one left for me, what with the way you guys have been buying it from supremeco. I am keeping my fingers crossed though, and hoping that supremeco still has a few left in stock, esp since they still havent took off that ad in their site. Thanks guys for the very enlightening thread, esp to KevinL who started it all:thanks:


----------



## flashgreenie (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, after looking around the site for a few weeks, I finally got one after a really convoluted journey. Thkans for all the informative comments from everyone.
First thing I made my order, I got back an email stating this
'However, due to our company policy, we cannot ship any merchandise to any end users other than the card holder'
Guess they were a little confused with me putting the billing address in Sweden and the delivery address in Greece.:huh2::huh2::huh2:
Fortunately I got a friend who was in Hongkong at that particular time on his way back to Singapore. I manage to convince him to get me one.
So now I have one waiting in Singapore. Now the question is
How am I getting it from Singapore to Greece???:sweat::sweat::sweat::sweat:


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Sep 30, 2005)

Icebreak said:


> _"Your order #2175 has been shipped by EMS Speedpost today."  _



Icebreak, I got one, too. :rock: ....

Your order #2213 has been shipped by EMS Speedpost today.


----------



## yaesumofo (Sep 30, 2005)

I broke down and orders one of these after being sniped on the BST froum. A guy had one of these up for $135. a deal I thought.

Then I read this froum fromend to end. I have orderd from S co. I haven't receiven any e-mail from them. On the site it says "pending" 
Oh and by the way The first card I input was rejected based on the first digits of the card. Strange. Question for all of you who have orderd from S Co. what was the time between order and first contact from them. 
BTW have you guys looked at the stuff S co. sells? Amazing stuff some realy great deals on some airsoft stuff like full auto glock 18c's metal slide and thee whole bit for like just over $100.00 sorry to drift off topic.
I love surefires. I own many complete lights ans quite a few lights made with a SF part here or there.
Great lights best commerically designed and manufactured lights made in the world.
I have been holding out on the A2 for a LONG time but have made the jump. Now if only I would get something from S Co.
Yaesumofo


----------



## beavo451 (Sep 30, 2005)

I got a reply the next day after placing my order.


----------



## wquiles (Sep 30, 2005)

yaesumofo,

Yes, it does take a little while to hear back from them. From pending I think it was verification, then they send you the invoice for you to sign and send back to them, and then (finally!) they give you shipping/tracking information. For me it took like a day or two for each of these steps - I expect to have the A2 shortly 

Will


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 30, 2005)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Icebreak, I got one, too. :rock: ....
> 
> Your order #2213 has been shipped by EMS Speedpost today.


Rock on.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 30, 2005)

No more than two days max between the order and the "please sign this" email. Pretty prompt response. 

Singapore to Greece - Speedpost Worldwide Courier (EMS), 2-3 days, or registered mail (approx 7 days). Or FedEx if you are feeling rich. Just drop by the post office and ask what's the fastest way to get a package there


----------



## bwaites (Sep 30, 2005)

Speedpost is FAST!!

Faster than anything but overnight, and only 2 business days from Singapore to Washington State!

Bill


----------



## shrock (Sep 30, 2005)

KevinL said:


> No more than two days max between the order and the "please sign this" email. Pretty prompt response.



Mine took 8 days, even with two extra emails after the order. They did send the tracking/shipping info one day after receing the signed form back though.

It appears to be on the way. So I'm cool with it.

Jim


----------



## wquiles (Oct 1, 2005)

My A2 arrived safely today - good job Supreme !!!

So from order to delivery, it took about one week. Not too bad 

Length-wise is a little bit longer than I expected, but diameter-wise it is a little bit smaller, so actually ECD'ing this light should not be too bad. The LED's are of course not super-bright, but I will try them tonight once it gets dark here in Texas. The incandecent is nice and bright, and "white" unlike other typical lamps. I just tested my A2 with two MP700 rechargables and it works great - this is how I plan to exclusively use my A2 - no primaries here 

Will


----------



## Dr_Joe (Oct 2, 2005)

Mine arrived too  


I really like the black HA compared to my first A2 (HA Nat), I also like the new extended clip. 

On the down side, I'm not crazy about the lanyard ring, it make is difficult to sheath. It doesn't appear removable :thinking: Let me clarify that, it appears that to remove it you would have to cut it, rendering it not _REPLACEABLE_ 

The LEDs are still very blue (in fact bluer than my original A2) It would be nice to see some "snow" LEDs in these things like the ones PEAK uses. 

Never the less, it's still a great light, and the deal from Supreme Co was unbeatable.


----------



## Size15's (Oct 2, 2005)

Get a thin flat-bladed screwdriver, or a thin blade and carefully insert it inbetween the two parts of the Z60 TailCap lanyard ring - you will find you can prise it apart to remove it... It can be 'snapped' together back on again if desired.

I hope this photo helps you see how the Z60 ring fits together?






Al


----------



## AFAustin (Oct 2, 2005)

Will, 

Are your MP700s the ones that AW sells? Any problems (size-wise) fitting them in your A2?

I am likewise very interested in a rechargeable solution for the A2, so hope you'll post updates on your experience with the MP700s.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## wquiles (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes, my MP's are the ones AW sells. They fit perfectly on my A2 - tight, but they go in and out on their own. I did try my protected rechargable CR123 cells but they do not fit. I would imagine that with a very light boring of the inside tube they would fit perfect - maybe a project for the future.

I used it last night on my nightly walk as my backup light (my 3D, 9xAA, 1306 bulb on kiu holder being my main light) and it lights up the sidewalk (barely, but well) with just with the LED's, and perfectly with the main lamp on 

The only thing I did not like is like with all small SureFires, it does get hot while running the main lamp for more than 5-10 minutes. I guess that is to be expected given the small thermal mass, but worth nothing.

Another cool thing with the A2: I tried two worned out CR123 primaries and the regulator was able to extract some jice for about 2 minutes or so then going out of regulation quite dramatically. The good thing is that it does not leave you out in the dark, it just dimms a lot - pretty awesome regulator in there. Of course, the LED's are still there and work fine even with worn out primaries.

I still have not tried to run the MP's until the regulation circuit kits out - I though I heard that the voltage under load for this was something like 3.6 volts which would mean that the cells are over-discharged :sick2: 

Can somebody verify the regulator cut out voltage?

Will


----------



## AFAustin (Oct 2, 2005)

Will, thanks for the additional info.


----------



## pedalinbob (Oct 3, 2005)

Is there any possibility of having Surefire or a modder upgrade the LEDs with the new Nichias? 

I am becosming mre and more interested in a Surefire, and the A2 might just be the ultimate for my needs, but it sounds like the LEDs could stand a bit more output.

EDIT! Sorry, I just saw Aurora's post, so it sounds like the mod is possible...but I wonder how difficult it is...

Bob


----------



## flashgreenie (Oct 3, 2005)

forgive me for the newbie question.
What is this MP700 from AW??? :huh2:

I am interested in rechargables for the A2


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 3, 2005)

I think SupremeCo may have read some of this thread.

Mine showed up today in an envelope but there was a tight exo-box that the SureFire box was placed in. Also my CC # had been partially blacked out with a permanent marker.

Perfect working order. Bluish LEDs. Really pretty black HA finish. Feels so nice to handle. Now I really know what all this SureFire talk is about. 

Maybe I got a special miniature A2 'cause this thing is tiny. Love it. Love it. Love it!

-------------

- Jeff


----------



## buba (Oct 3, 2005)

flashgreenie said:


> forgive me for the newbie question.
> What is this MP700 from AW??? :huh2:
> 
> I am interested in rechargables for the A2



AW is a dealer that is selling various rechargable batteries via listing in the Dealer's Corner forum. The MP700 is a Multi Power (MP) 700mAh Unprotected rechargable R123 cell. Check out the Batteries Included forum for details on all 123 batteries and some searches of the forum. FYI:I do not use unprotected cells anymore for multi cell lights.

Here are a couple links..
MP700 Review
R123 sizes


----------



## greenLED (Oct 3, 2005)

Allow me to highjack this and turn it from a review-turned-buying-spree thread to address the rechargeable question:

*What rechargeable options are there for the A2?*
_ 



greenLED said:



As much as I like the concept of the A2, I will not get one because it doesn't take Pila-batts. This is why my current choice is the L4 (but after using the passaround U2... I think I may change my mind ).

Click to expand...

_


greenLED said:


> gvmelbrty said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the Pila "S" series of batteries were designed specifically to fit SureFires. Why won't a Pila 168s fit inside the A2?


*
Yup, the Pila S series should fit, but they don't (Check Quickbeam's Pila table, it's also been mentioned before on JonSydneyB's "What do you use your Pila's in thread" -can't find it right now, sorry)*



Hoghead said:


> The 3.7 volt R123s that I got from J.S. Burly's do fit, but I haven't tried running the A2 or L2 with them.





wquiles said:


> I just tested my A2 with two MP700 rechargables and it works great - this is how I plan to exclusively use my A2 - no primaries here
> 
> Yes, my MP's are the ones AW sells. They fit perfectly on my A2 - tight, but they go in and out on their own. I did try my protected rechargable CR123 cells but they do not fit. I would imagine that with a very light boring of the inside tube they would fit perfect - maybe a project for the future.





leukos said:


> I've been using Powerizer brand RCR123a for 20+ cycles with no ill effects.



*:thanks:
*​


----------



## brightnorm (Oct 3, 2005)

I bought my A2 when they first came out and was impressed by its very white constant burn. However I found it too big for EDC and it has become a valued shelf queen. I am looking forward to Surefire or another manufacturer creating a truly compact regulated incandescent; E2E-size would be fine.

Brightnorm


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks, greenLED.

You were reading my mind, slightly left of center.


----------



## TorchMan (Oct 3, 2005)

My A2 HA WH has arrived from BrightGuy. Shipped Friday, here on Monday. I love it, especially the dual momentary switch. It is whiter than any of my other incans, even the newly arrived, and unfortunately intermittent TL-3. 

I believe...


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow, I just received mine today! That's just four calendar days since I received the shipping notification:

Thursday, 9-29: Shipping notification received.
Monday, 10-3: Light received.

Amazing. That's about as fast as USPS "Overnight Shipping."


----------



## KevinL (Oct 4, 2005)

One issue:

The Titanium batteries from Amondotech do not fit. These are primary, non-rechargeable single-shot lithium CR123s and they're too fat, they get stuck in the nickel contact ring. I switched back to Surefires.


----------



## flashgreenie (Oct 4, 2005)

buba said:


> AW is a dealer that is selling various rechargable batteries via listing in the Dealer's Corner forum. The MP700 is a Multi Power (MP) 700mAh Unprotected rechargable R123 cell. Check out the Batteries Included forum for details on all 123 batteries and some searches of the forum. FYI:I do not use unprotected cells anymore for multi cell lights.
> 
> Here are a couple links..
> MP700 Review
> R123 sizes


 Thanks ,buba, for the enlightment...


----------



## AFAustin (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, here's a black A2 story with a different twist. Yesterday, my eagerly awaited package from Supreme Co. arrived. First of all, I noticed that the packaging is improved from what had been described in early posts----it is instead exactly as Icebreak recently described: the SF box was securely wrapped in a stiff cardboard shell, which was then placed in the large envelope. The CC # was likewise blacked out.

As I unwrap the little darling, my first thought is....hmmm....this doesn't look as "petite" as I'd imagined. A second glance explains why----it's not an A2, it's a brand new boxed up U2! 

Well, I have no desire to take advantage of the good people at Supreme Co., so I contacted Kevin Chau, the mgr., and he of course offered to reimburse my postage for the return, and send the A2 along.

So, my wait got a bit longer, but I hope it all comes out OK in the end.


----------



## AlanS (Oct 4, 2005)

Ouch. I'd have done the same thing as you, but it'd be painful to hand that lovely new U2 back to the shipping clerk.


----------



## TorchMan (Oct 4, 2005)

Hmm, one lost or stolen, one broken and one wrong model? Is that right? Out of how many ordered here? I hpe all this gets resolved for you guys. It sucks to have to wait more too!

I wanted to bring up somthing from my A2 manual. On the last page, under output and runtime: "What can be said, in simple terms at this time, is that the light output of the A2 exceeds the 60 lumen output of comparable surefire tungsten lamp flashlights (6P, C2, E2e, etc.) and runtime is longer than the one hour specified for these tungsten lamp flashlights."

Of course the box says 50 lumens. Since the LEDs are on too, maybe that makes it 54? :nana: 

Seriously, I just have some minor wonderings if it's anyone knows what gives, or is it like the 80/100 U2 thing. 

It is my whitest incan, and throw is better than expected. Great light!


----------



## Size15's (Oct 4, 2005)

TorchMan said:


> I wanted to bring up somthing from my A2 manual. On the last page, under output and runtime: "What can be said, in simple terms at this time, is that the light output of the A2 exceeds the 60 lumen output of comparable surefire tungsten lamp flashlights (6P, C2, E2e, etc.) and runtime is longer than the one hour specified for these tungsten lamp flashlights."
> 
> Of course the box says 50 lumens. Since the LEDs are on too, maybe that makes it 54? :nana:
> 
> ...



It seems that manual has the text used for some of the LED models.
It doesn't apply to the A2.
Perhaps SureFire are more concerned with making lights then manuals?


----------



## bwaites (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, Al, I have 2 different A2 manuals.

One that I got almost 2 years ago with my HA model, and one with the Black.

They are slightly different, and the black one does not have the runtime graphs that the HA model did.

My assumption was that the older one was actually the one with the Black model, but...??

They both have a rendering of the A2 on the front, and both have "Revision A 6-1-2003" on the front as well. 

The manual with the Black has the statement above on it, the one with the HA has the runtime/output graphs under the same heading and in the same spot.

Bill


----------



## TorchMan (Oct 4, 2005)

Size15's said:


> It seems that manual has the text used for some of the LED models.
> It doesn't apply to the A2.
> Perhaps SureFire are more concerned with making lights then manuals?


 
Better a mistake with a manual than one with the light! We'll see what my Integrating Sphere reads...


----------



## Size15's (Oct 4, 2005)

I agree that the light is what is important.
However, the manual does matter and it would be worth sending SureFire an email letting them know.
I used to think that the concept of releasing information was new and alien to them. They have made significant efforts to improve the accuracy of the information they release.

Remember though that this A2-BK is a special run. People buying them are not going to be normal right?


----------



## WhiteLight (Oct 4, 2005)

> Better a mistake with a manual than one with the light!



You got that right!

I called surefire today to check on my A2-BK, they were working on it today so I may have it back by the weekend.

Size15,
Nice photo.


----------



## WhiteLight (Oct 4, 2005)

> As I unwrap the little darling, my first thought is....hmmm....this doesn't look as "petite" as I'd imagined. A second glance explains why----it's not an A2, it's a brand new boxed up U2!



WOW!!

Your a good man for sending it back.

I have never had a U2 so I would have had to keep it for a night or two and play with it.  

After a night or two of keeping it I would of paid the difference if I wanted to keep it or do as you did. 

Your a good man for doing the right thing.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Oct 4, 2005)

AFAustin said:


> As I unwrap the little darling, my first thought is....hmmm....this doesn't look as "petite" as I'd imagined. A second glance explains why----it's not an A2, it's a brand new boxed up U2!
> QUOTE]
> 
> I think I would have taken it as a "comic signal" that it was _meant_ for me to have a U2 (and then sent along the extra green)


----------



## lightplay22 (Oct 4, 2005)

AFAustin, Doing the right thing is always right! The hardest thing would be to handle the u2 and not want to keep it, and then call and explain the mistake while ordering the a2.


----------



## AFAustin (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the nice comments. One thing I really appreciate about CPF is that there is a strong tradition here of doing the right thing, and it feels good to be around people who value that.

The hardest part, though, is waiting another 2 weeks for that pretty black A2---a little too much deferred gratification for me! 

Andrew


----------



## HotelCharlie (Oct 5, 2005)

I ordered my A2 last Friday. I have signed and returned the "Proforma Invoice". My question is, has anyone tried to have their light delivered with "no signature Required"? I am trying to save myself a trip to the post office.

Thanks 
HC


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Oct 5, 2005)

HotelCharlie said:


> I ordered my A2 last Friday. I have signed and returned the "Proforma Invoice". My question is, has anyone tried to have their light delivered with "no signature Required"? I am trying to save myself a trip to the post office.
> 
> Thanks
> HC



HC, mine was delivered via DHL. I just left a signed note on the door for the DHL guy to leave the package (and he did).


----------



## HotelCharlie (Oct 5, 2005)

Good idea, I may have to do that because Supreme Co seems understandably reluctant to drop it off without a signature. Thanks for the idea.

HC


----------



## Bravo25 (Oct 5, 2005)

Well I just had to chime in here. I finally got my hands on one, and I love it. I had the HA, but the black looks much better. It is even a bit brighter on the incan. The LED's seem a little more smoothed out as well. I took one of the tritium vials that Liteman is selling, and put it on the clip between the lanyard attachment point. Now I have one sweet torch. I do have to mention 2 very good people here that helped me get my hands on it. 

Thanks to chamenos for reserving it for me, and much thanks to Randman for working with me to get it purchased.
Cheers guys. You did me a great favor.


----------



## Somy Nex (Oct 6, 2005)

I just received an order of two A2s from Supreme Co, and just reporting on my experience. It's my first 'real' report, so please go easy on me, and if I did anything wrong (too long too boring whatever), just let me know and I'll edit it out & not do it again =P

I placed my order on Thu 9/29, and almost immediately got two e-mails, noting the online order has been received and processing. 

Edit (sorry left this out): Received the proforma invoice on Friday, signed it and e-mailed it back to them.

Got another e-mail on Monday Oct 3, saying my order has shipped, with a tracking number attached. 

According to the tracking, it flew out of HK 10/3 and arrived in Malaysia probably 10/4 or 10/5, staying there "in processing" during that period, and now it's 10/6, exactly a week after I placed the order that I have received the lights. Not too bad all things considered.

It arrived while I was at the office, but I'm pretty sure my father who was at home signed for it. Packaging has been improved from some of the initial reports. Wrapped in a cardboard, and put inside tear-proof/(resistant?) inverted envelope with tape surrounding the edges. Apart from the customs declaration, no details of my credit card or whatever were visible anywhere. At the back, there was a clear plastic (sealed) pouch, with my invoice folded up, showing only the quarter that said "invoice" and not much else. 

Both lights in great condition, though both with some powdery stuff near the tailcap. Just brushed it off with a cloth and it's all nice n spiffy now =P A slight dent in one of the boxes, but having worked in a mailroom before when I was a student, I can tell you that, if anything, a package marked 'fragile' is a sure way for it to get 'special' treatment by some =P hopefully this has changed since. Both incan beams look about the same, but one's LED beam looks slightly brighter than the other to my untrained eyes. Could it be the lottery or just my eyes? I dunno. Both LED beams noticably blueish in tint, especially compared to my Peak Carib (which can only be described as "snow white"), and Pila GL4 (whiter than the A2, and definitely white if used by itself, but looks to have a slight yellow-green tint compared to the peak.

All in all, a decent experience, although I suppose one could say that they have learned from previous mistakes. But perhaps that is better than not having learned at all






Cheers =)


Edit: just a quick edit to say that there has been one small snag, where they provided the wrong tracking number. but I e-mailed them upon finding I couldn't track it, and a reply came within 2 hours with the right tracking number (subject to time zones - I'm in the same time zone). They were also very responsive and helpful to e-mails, so kudos to them.


----------



## AFAustin (Oct 6, 2005)

Somy N,

Thanks for a very good "1st report" on your A2 buying experience from Supreme Co.---very detailed and informative. Having been on this A2/Supreme Co. odyssey for some time now, I like to compare notes with the experience others have had.

Glad to see that the improved packaging appears to be a permanent improvement. Did you not have to go through the process of receiving, signing, and returning the "Pro Forma Invoice" that the rest of us did?

Kudos to you for a good report and hope you enjoy yourself here at CPF.

Andrew


----------



## Somy Nex (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Andrew =)

Thanks for the welcome. I've managed to take a few first baby steps, but there's still so much more to read & learn here =)

I had forgotten to write about the invoice step (bad memory  ), but yes, I had to go through it as well. Luckily I was in my office when I received it, and was able to print it out, sign it, scan it back and send it off.

Have edited the main post to reflect this. If there's anything else I might have left out, I'm happy to answer any other questions / share any notes.

Best regards


----------



## jar3ds (Oct 6, 2005)

Size15's said:


> The A2 is an amazing flashlight without a doubt!
> 
> When I heard SureFire had made the A2 in Black HA I just had to get one.
> I believe only 100 were made but I don't recall my source or whether that information is accurate.
> ...



you got an awesome collection of A2's... what do you like better the long or short clip?

how long has your bulb's lastest... have you ever blew one?

Thanks!


----------



## cslinger (Oct 6, 2005)

I seem to remember Size15s saying one time that he got 45 battery changes out of an A2 and the bulb had yet to blow. I think he said he replaced the bulb only because it had started developing deposits on it that were dimming it slightly or something to that effect.

Chris


----------



## bwaites (Oct 6, 2005)

My brother in law carried one in Baghdad for a year, many battery changes, (he quit counting!). 

Never replaced the lamp. It was lost on a mission when he allowed a friend to borrow it just before he came home.

Bill


----------



## Size15's (Oct 6, 2005)

cslinger said:


> I seem to remember Size15s saying one time that he got 45 battery changes out of an A2 and the bulb had yet to blow. I think he said he replaced the bulb only because it had started developing deposits on it that were dimming it slightly or something to that effect.
> 
> Chris



This is correct.
It's a really crap photo but it shows the "discolouration" of the MA02 lamp.
Side-by-side with two other A2's with new lamps there is no difference in the output.

However, once deposits start becoming visible it means the filament is weakening and more likely to snap if the flashlight is dropped or impacted etc.
So I switched to a new lamp just in case.
Which brings me neatly to jar3ds' question:



jar3ds said:


> ...what do you like better the long or short clip?



As you can see the A2-HA's bezel has some "character marks".
I personally find the long clip doesn't allow the flashlight to twist out of my pocket as easily as the short clip does.
But, the long clip isn't as strong at retaining the flashlight as the short clip is.
Basically, I'd prefer a long clip with a lot more strength. Perhaps one made of a different steel, or Titanium or something?

My L2 has taken more drops then my A2, and also the L2 has found itself down the back of cinema seats, car seats etc. The A2 in contrast was more likely to get caught or snagged on something because it didn't always stay inline with me...

Bottomline, regular re-strengthening of the long clip is the way I prefer. Check for your flashlight and other pocket items each time you stand up.

Al

P.S.
I did buy the purple A2. I asked a friend to help me get hold of it.


----------



## flashlight (Oct 7, 2005)

I just got back from Hong Kong & through the kind hospitality of HK CPFers AW & gregw (I also had a nice chat on the phone with AuroraLite though unfortunately couldn't meet up with him too) I paid a visit to SupremeCo & bought myself another A2-BK.  Whilst we were there, we saw another 2 fly off the shelf to another walk-in customer & gregw ended up buying one as well after some egging on by AW & myself even though Greg kept saying he wasn't into incan lights!  :devil: I think there can't be many left.


----------



## Emilion (Oct 17, 2005)

Bought 2 today, yes, not much left.......
And the "pineapple" L6, priced at around HKD4000....coming soon..


----------



## AFAustin (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, this super-hot thread has cooled off, so I guess everyone who wanted a black A2 has got one. I have mine, which I like very much, but my "Supreme Co. adventure" was probably a bit more eventful, and certainly a lot longer than most, so I wanted to share it with my fellow travelers.

It began on Sept. 30 when I made my online order. It ended today---yep, 40 days and 40 nights. Early in the process, I e-mailed an inquiry to Supreme Co. about the story behind their acquisition of such a quantity of these somewhat rare and certainly beautiful black A2s. I received a friendly and informative reply from Kevin Chau, the Supreme Co. store manager, which I have previously posted in this thread.

Well, things rocked along in the now well described manner---the "pro forma invoice" that was signed and returned, etc. I passed on to Kevin C. the complaints from some CPFers re the shoddy packing of the lights, and he responded promptly, informed me that he'd instructed his staff to improve on this, and thereafter it seemed that the packing was noticeably better.

After about the same wait as everyone else, I did receive my package, but, as I described in a prior post, it turned out to be a U2 instead of an A2! I did the right thing and promptly returned it, and Kevin C. once again proved to be a gentleman---he promised to reimburse my return shipping, apologized for my time and trouble (it took my small suburban P.O. a goodly time to figure out the best method and cost for shipping to H.K.----I don't think they deal with that a lot), and agreed to compensate me with free shipping on the A2 and a 12 pk. of SF 123s. 

Unfortunately, nothing seems to happen very quickly between here and H.K., and between the time of that nice offer and its ultimate realization, almost 4 weeks passed. I'm guessing around 2 dozen e-mails went back and forth during that time, until finally, today, the last credit was posted to my Visa acct.---2 full weeks after Supreme Co. processed it!

During that time, though, I have to say that Kevin, Wing, Winnie, and everyone else I dealt with at Supreme Co., were polite, friendly, and responsive. Towards the end, Kevin even shared with me some great photos of a reception they put on in HK for SF's Paul Kim. All I can say is that they obviously know how to party in HK, and you should've seen the party favors!

So, an agonizingly slow process, but what great people to deal with! I wish every vendor I do business with were as friendly, honest, and downright decent as the folks at Supreme Co. I told Kevin I hope he will let CPF know of any more interesting "specials" that might interest flashaholics, and I hope he does. I would enjoy more dealings with these nice people, and if the next transaction stretched out for a month or two, what the hell----I would enjoy the company.


----------



## TotalNewb (Nov 5, 2005)

Size15's said:


> The Lamp Assembly is pre-focused. This means that the filament has been set at the correct position and this may mean that the bulb is therefore not straight in relation to the flashlight. If the beam is focused then it doesn't matter.
> 
> Al


Does this mean that you'll never get it as focused as it originally was if you remove/change the lamp?


----------



## CLHC (Nov 5, 2005)

TotalNewb said:


> Does this mean that you'll never get it as focused as it originally was if you remove/change the lamp?



Never get what focused? You're making reference to the light's beam pattern right? Sometimes the lamps/filament that's set-in the reflector may appear off center but the light projected is perfect. SureFire assembles these LAs and they find the "sweet spot." So like Al mentioned 'it does not matter as long as the beam pattern is flawless.' Right?

Whoa! 10,000+ view on this thread already?


----------



## TotalNewb (Nov 5, 2005)

CHC said:


> Never get what focused?


Don't know. He said it was prefocused, and that's why the lamp was not straight. So my question is, what happens when you remove the lamp and replace it with one that sits straight? The light will no longer be focused? Never as good as it originally was?

On a different note, I am still on the fence about the A2 Aviator. Should I buy one or should I keep my E2L as my EDC??

The E2L is bulletproof, no lamps to break. It's got good throw and works fine for close up work (I'm an electrician and it spends time in my mouth everyday  ).

Decisions decisions...


----------



## CLHC (Nov 5, 2005)

Okay. . .Yes the lights are prefocused from the factory. They're consistantly the same as the original in beam quality even when one does need to replace them. Talking about the incandescents now. . .

Other than that I don't know about the E2L. I have the L2. The Aviator is on my wish list and seems like that I'm going to get one really soon here.

No teeth marks on the E2x now eh?


----------



## Somy Nex (Nov 5, 2005)

TotalNewb said:


> Don't know. He said it was prefocused, and that's why the lamp was not straight. So my question is, what happens when you remove the lamp and replace it with one that sits straight? The light will no longer be focused? Never as good as it originally was?



I was curious about the same thing you are. So I decided to open up my A2 and take a look. the design of the incan lamp assembly is such that it's a pretty good fit all around, and will probably position itself to the desired ... position. =P so as long as there're no mfg defects on the new lamp assembly it should be fine.


----------



## Icebreak (Nov 6, 2005)

I think I can help.

Prefocused would be better clarified by saying the light is engineered to be singularly focused. I would not be surprised to find that SureFire tested each light to dial it in with a light assembly template.

What I'm sure they don't do is calibrate each light to the lamp it is sent out with. If they did then your concern would be valid.

The lamp that came with my A2 is cantered laterally about .33mm. Most folks wouldn't notice this especially considering that the beam is nicely managed by the textured reflector. When you spin the light axially it can be seen that the beam is slightly off. I put my spare LA in and it is perfect.

I'm certainly not faulting SureFire for the original lamp. Point source is a delicate thing.

*EDIT* I didn't see your post, Somy Nex. I did the same thing and agree with you.


----------



## liteboy (Nov 20, 2005)

Today ends my SupremeCo saga. I purchased one in September after reading this thread. Long story short, the packaging was ripped and the light was missing on arrival. I tried claiming it with post office and they required signature and other paperwork from the seller. I sent a short video of the ripped package and within several days, Kevin Chau sent me another Black A2!! No questions asked. While I was quite disappointed in their packing, they have clearly improved upon this aspect as the light was securely contained this time. I love the A2! and CHEERS to KEVIN from SupremeCo!! I just might buy another one as they appear to have more stock...


----------



## Somy Nex (Nov 20, 2005)

Good to hear this ended well for you. Definitely cheers to supremeco for their excellent responses our problems, be it in the packaging or lost packages





i also had a recent experience with a lost light in the mail, but as i bought it from b/s/t, i don't have much hope of getting the post office here to cough it up for me. luckily it was just a (relatively) cheap light. now i try and get everything sent to me by insured, signature-required mail wherever possible.


----------



## kidatari (Nov 22, 2005)

Put me down on the list as another convert. My previous EDC was my trusty SF E2 Exec, but now I'm in love with my HA-Nat A2  I love the dual stage tailcap action, the HA is flawless, it's even better built than my original E2 was. 

Now if I could only convince my Squadron to change over to SF lights in all of our toolboxes, instead of old and beat Stinger XTs and 3D Mags...


----------



## KevinL (Nov 22, 2005)

Cool...I have always looked upon the A2 as the E2e (MN03) killer, because while the E2e is initially brighter, the A2 keeps it going instead of making me change batteries to keep that white beam going. The lower-powered lights tend to yellow faster, this is not such a big issue with ultra high power incandescens (20W and higher, overdriven especially), so the A2's regulation really does make a big difference.


----------



## tracker870 (Nov 22, 2005)

I've started carrying my A2 more and more every day, along with my E1e/KL1.


----------



## nzgunnie (Dec 12, 2005)

Well if anyone is intersted, the offer is still running, I ordered mine on 09 DEC, and it shipped today. Hopefully the Christmas mail rush wont hold it up too long!


----------



## Somy Nex (Dec 12, 2005)

i would get another one but i already have two  i think my next one will be one with colored LEDs or something :thumbsup:


----------



## Admiral Lumens (Dec 16, 2005)

nzgunnie said:


> Well if anyone is intersted, the offer is still running, I ordered mine on 09 DEC, and it shipped today. Hopefully the Christmas mail rush wont hold it up too long!



So did you receive yours yet?

I ordered one as well, on monday if memory serves. Got the email that I "signed" using MS Paint (thanks to the poster who suggested that!) at around 3am ET on wednesday, and the tracking number I received on thursday now shows that the item has departed HK and is on the way. :rock: Hopefully in time for Xmas!


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 16, 2005)

Excellent post! You make me want to buy a 2nd one!


----------



## Admiral Lumens (Dec 18, 2005)

Holy COW... 

The A2 from HK showed up this morning. Can't complain about 5 days (give or take) from initial order to it showing up at my doorstep.

Haven't opened it yet, as it's from Santa. 

Supremeco is highly recommended pending my opening the package and finding what I ordered and it being in working condition! The speed at which it found its way to my house from Asia is simply unbelievable.


----------



## SCblur (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm looking at getting one of these black A2's and returning the normal one I just bought. Are there any, and I mean ANY, downsides to these black A2's? that I'm not seeing? It seems too good to be true: black, limited edition, cheap. 

Does the black finish hold up as well as the stock HAIII? Does surefire support these limited edition lights if anything goes wrong? That is, have they authorized the sale of these lights to the U.S. and will they honor any problems I may have with it? This seems too good to believe, I keep wondering if these are SF knock-off's. 

I'm a CPF newcomer, and I feel like I've stumbled onto the deal of the century. Please people, have good news for me


----------



## Size15's (Dec 30, 2005)

I believe that all the Black A2's have been sold now so you may be too late 

If your A2-BK broke it may not be possible for SureFire to replace a component such as TailCap or Bezel with one in Black HA. It may be that they offer to replace the whole A2 with a standard HA version.


----------



## Codeman (Dec 30, 2005)

SCblur said:


> I'm looking at getting one of these black A2's and returning the normal one I just bought. Are there any, and I mean ANY, downsides to these black A2's? that I'm not seeing? It seems too good to be true: black, limited edition, cheap.
> 
> Does the black finish hold up as well as the stock HAIII? Does surefire support these limited edition lights if anything goes wrong? That is, have they authorized the sale of these lights to the U.S. and will they honor any problems I may have with it? This seems too good to believe, I keep wondering if these are SF knock-off's.
> 
> I'm a CPF newcomer, and I feel like I've stumbled onto the deal of the century. Please people, have good news for me



I have one and it is the real McCoy. The HAIII is well-done. The seller commissioned these from Surefire, so I'm confident that the normal warranty applies.


----------



## my name is fake (Dec 30, 2005)

SCblur said:


> I'm looking at getting one of these black A2's and returning the normal one I just bought. Are there any, and I mean ANY, downsides to these black A2's? that I'm not seeing? It seems too good to be true: black, limited edition, cheap.
> 
> Does the black finish hold up as well as the stock HAIII? Does surefire support these limited edition lights if anything goes wrong? That is, have they authorized the sale of these lights to the U.S. and will they honor any problems I may have with it? This seems too good to believe, I keep wondering if these are SF knock-off's.
> 
> I'm a CPF newcomer, and I feel like I've stumbled onto the deal of the century. Please people, have good news for me


 

Sorry to report to you this:

All A2-BK HA from Supremeco are sold out.:mecry: :sweat:


----------



## bonvivantmike (Dec 30, 2005)

Size15's said:


> I believe that all the Black A2's have been sold now so you may be too late
> 
> If your A2-BK broke it may not be possible for SureFire to replace a component such as TailCap or Bezel with one in Black HA. It may be that they offer to replace the whole A2 with a standard HA version.




I had a problem with my Black Supremeco A2, and had to send it back to Surefire. Turned out the tailcap was bad. They replaced it with another black HAIII tailcap, and sent it back. No fuss, no muss.


----------



## SCblur (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, if they're sold out, I guess that dilemma is solved. Thanks for the info though. Perhaps these will pop up again somewhere else...someday....maybe....?...please?.......


----------



## Bravo25 (Dec 30, 2005)

Here you go......

http://cgi.ebay.com/SureFire-A2-BK-WH-BLACK-MilSpec-HA-Aviator-FLASHLIGHT_W0QQitemZ8743757364QQcategoryZ16037QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Admiral Lumens (Jan 1, 2006)

Bravo25 said:


> Here you go......
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SureFire-A2-BK-WH-BLACK-MilSpec-HA-Aviator-FLASHLIGHT_W0QQitemZ8743757364QQcategoryZ16037QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Cool! Only around $43 more than the Supremeco price when you add shipping!


----------



## AFAustin (Jan 4, 2006)

It sold for $172.45 + $8.95 shipping. :wow: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8743757364&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## 10mmWiseman (Jan 4, 2006)

AFAustin said:


> It sold for $172.45 + $8.95 shipping. :wow:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8743757364&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1




Yep and I can't wait to get it. :rock: 

Worked out to be cheaper than getting a natural HA-III from Surefire and this way I get the older design and finish I prefer. Wish I would have seen the Supremco deal back when but if wishes were horses.....


----------



## AFAustin (Jan 4, 2006)

I have one from Supremeco and it is indeed a beauty. The slim, chiseled 4-sided body and black HAIII produce a great look. In fact, it's so pretty I hesitate to use it much. Heck, if they're fetching these prices, maybe I should consider a sale.


----------



## iNDiGLo (Jan 4, 2006)

Now i want one!!! :laughing: Too bad i wasn't in the market when Supremeco had them in stock. I've just finished reading through the 2005 Surefire catalog about the A2 and reading all threads on CPF about the A2 and now i must have one.

Funny thing is 2 hours ago i could have cared less.  See what you're doing to me!!!!:thinking:


----------



## Lmtfi (Jan 5, 2006)

I bought two. As prices creep upwards I may have to consider selling one.....


----------



## my name is fake (Jan 5, 2006)

Lmtfi said:


> I bought two. As prices creep upwards I may have to consider selling one.....


 
let me know when you decide to selll. just dont inflate the prices too much ok? :wave:


----------



## freerdr17 (Sep 30, 2006)

All this talk about the A2, Although Im not getting the black one, I still had to get one. Im just starting out in this hobby of flaslights, I Currently only have a Dorcy 3AAA 1W LED, and an INOVA T4. Im a bit dissapointed with the T4, although it does have good burn times, It has absolutely no spill at all! My roomate has the T3, and it is just as useful, with a smaller size. I really do beleive that the A2 will be everything that im looking for in a light. I just might have to sell my T4...


----------



## quokked (Sep 30, 2006)

wow this thread takes me back 
I remember this thread from a while ago, i got a A2 Aviator from Supremeco from this offer 
PS. Anyone got a Black A2 tailcap they want to sell me?


----------



## dangerman (Oct 1, 2006)

It's a trip down memory lane for me too. I read this when I was just starting down the path to enlightenment (or should that be financial damnation). 

I had been wanting an A2 but couldn't bring myself to spend that sort of money. When I saw the great price and cool black colour I was pushed over the edge. 

To this day I still love my A2 .


----------



## Illum (Oct 1, 2006)

I was kinda disappointed by the A2, for one thing the led beam isnt as bright as my nite-ize in the minimag....

[btw, i've used G2 for so long now...] the A2s xenon is dimmer than the G2s, but its the A2s regulator system that I like....no dimming xenon...w00t!~


----------



## KevinL (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice to see this thread still going strong. The A2 is indeed something


----------



## Codeman (Oct 2, 2006)

Although my first A2 was a stock HA nat with red LED's, I was smart enough to grab one of Supremaco's black models with the white LED's. It's been in my BOB as my primary incandescent light for months now. The A2 is a good light for money, but it is extraordinarily good for what we paid for those from Supremaco! Thanks again to bwaites for the assist on getting one into my hands. :rock:


----------



## bwaites (Oct 5, 2006)

And thanks for the assist from KevinL for both of us!!

Kevin managed to get SupremeCo to shake two loose for us when they were having a hard time with my faxes.

Bill


----------



## KevinL (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh cool.. I didn't realize one of them went to Codeman 

At first I was thinking "Hmm? What have I done lately? Nothing much..."

Thanks guys, it's nice to be appreciated. 

I might send you my black one to 'debug' in the near future. The problem is that this light is marginal, sometimes even on fresh batteries it operates the main beam in out-of-regulation mode. PITA.. that's why my A2 never made EDC, not when it's flaky. When the chips are down I absolutely need a light that will not fail me, and in all these years, the U2 is still the Chosen One for bulletproof reliability. MY specific U2, that is. (I know others have had clickie problems)


----------



## Codeman (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey, I had no idea you helped out, Kevin. It really is a small world!

Sorry to hear of your black A2 troubles. Mine's been in my EDC bag since the day I got it. My poor U2 is neglected, though. Which is a shame, since it's one of the original higher output ones.


----------



## bwaites (Oct 5, 2006)

Kevin,

I haven't found one that I can't get working properly, and once I had milkyspit install THC3 LED's it became even better! Got rid of the ugly angry blue with a color that is still bluer than an incan, but is a MUCH better match, with a smoother beam to boot!

Bill


----------



## meat (Oct 5, 2006)

> I was kinda disappointed by the A2, for one thing the led beam isnt as bright as my nite-ize in the minimag....



It is funny, a lot of people think the LED is still too bright for reading a map. Different strokes for different folks. I understand both sides who want a dim LED for reading and the people who want a bright low LED for walking around the house. The L2 has a nice bright low LED.


----------



## MacTech (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm still kinda' on the fence with my A2 HA-WHT, I know i should love it, nice regulated incan beam, usable LED lowbeam, SF's legendary HA, it fits my hand better than my 6P, being both longer and narrower than the 6P, but something in the back of my mind is telling me "you spent $180 on a flashlight that's dimmer than your 6P in incan mode, and about the same brightness as your Inova X1 on LED mode, what *are* you thinking, it's a waste of money, return it while you still can"

the other part of my mind says "shut up, logical side, it's lighter, and more comfortable and has better anodizing than the 6P, allows me to remove two flashlights from my EDC, thus lightening my EDC load, has longer runtime on LED than my other EDC lights (Fenix L2T and P1), and still has that wonderful *REGULATED* incan beam to boot

"Yes, emotional side, but one of the LED's has a slightly off-center die, making the flood slightly lopsided, and since the *die* is off center, bending the offending LED won't fix it, besides, there's not enough room to get much if any alignment change from moving the LED, for $180, all the LED's should be aligned correctly, at least swap it for another model if you insist on keeping it"

"uhh, logical side, you of all hemispheres should know that there are variances in 5MM LED's, not every die can be perfectly centered, it's a minor cosmetic annoyance that's only noticeable if you look for it and if you're closer than 5 feet to a white wall, you're being obsessive-compulsive again, stop it, besides one off center LED die adds personality to the light *and* makes the flood a little wider than normal, even if i *DID* send it to SureFire for repair the replacement could have the same problem, or something even worse"

okay, tangent aside, i don't know if i should keep it or return it, i *DO* like it, but the off center LED is annoying, it's still clearly within spec and i'd assume SureFire wouldn't replace the LED head under warranty when it's only a cosmetic annoyance, and only one that's apparent when i *look* for it against a white surface that's 5 feet or closer, the A2 *IS* a nice light, 5MM LED's can't be perfect (the red A2 i looked at had a ringy beam) and there are variances within 5MM LED's as far as die position goes anyway

<EDIT>
Nevermind, i *fixed* it, the LED *was* off center, 3 minutes with my Victorinox CyberTool 34's small Phillips bit fixed it, i unscrewed the screws holding the LED ring in, popped out the module, tweaked the LED that was off center, put it back together and *nailed it*, it's now dead-on, perfectly aligned

i now love my A2 again , that was an *easy* fix....


----------



## bwaites (Oct 5, 2006)

My A2's aren't less bright than my Z2 is, (same lamp as 6P), at least not after 5 minutes or so of run time. 

If the LED is off center, Surefire will replace it, regardless of whether it is a cosmetic issue or not, there attitude seems to be that if you aren't happy with it, they aren't happy until you are!

As for that, contact milkyspit and have him swap the LED's for THC3's, a big improvement in my mind! And I'll guarantee that there won't be any lopsided ones if he does it!

The A2's regulation, putting out closer to 80 lumens than the 50 that Surefire quotes, and keeping that white light for 50 minutes, beats all the other 2 cell incan Surefires, as far as I'm concerned, and makes it worth every penny!

Bill


----------



## MacTech (Oct 5, 2006)

Bill, i just edited my post, i fixed the off center LED, popped the ring and bent the led just slightly enough to align the beam, it's now nice and round again, problem solved


----------



## marxs (Oct 5, 2006)

that was a nice story, made me think of a one-man-standup-theatrical act LOL. i had the same sentiments the moment i got the A2, its not the best of anything, its just a light, and for how much $$$!?!?!? but its gotten to me, the usefullness just outweights everything.

mark


----------



## KevinL (Oct 6, 2006)

Cool, nice to see there is an upgrade path. Bill, I might send it to you one of these days when I get back to it (not with me at the moment, left it behind due to the problems).


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 14, 2006)

bwaites said:


> My A2's aren't less bright than my Z2 is, (same lamp as 6P), at least not after 5 minutes or so of run time.
> 
> If the LED is off center, Surefire will replace it, regardless of whether it is a cosmetic issue or not, there attitude seems to be that if you aren't happy with it, they aren't happy until you are!
> 
> ...




I'm my own customer! :laughing:

Okay guys, ya got me. I finally took the A2 plunge last week. Mine's HA3 natural in the new three-rounded-flats shape. Of course I had to mod the thing instantly, perform a THC3 LEDectomy on it. Ahhh, much better now! :naughty:

Where does one go about getting one of those nice HA3 black ones? oo:


----------



## Codeman (Oct 14, 2006)

Good question about finding a black A2, Scott. Were it not for bwaites, I'd be asking the same thing. I haven't even seen one being re-sold, though I'm sure they have been. Good luck on the search.

I'm trying to bring myself around to sending one of mine to you for an LEDectomy, probably the Nat version, since it's got those awful red Olympic-ring LED's in it.


----------



## quokked (Oct 23, 2006)

There's sometimes a A2 Ha-bk that pops up on the BST forums once in a while, i'm keeping mine  but there are people here that were part of this thread that brought two from supremeco


----------



## js (Oct 24, 2006)

What kind of an unbalanced, mentally deranged SICKO would sell a black HA A2? What a thought! Crazy!

hehe. LOL! j/k j/k.

FWIW, I was fortunate enough to have someone GIVE me a black HA A2 for FREE. Pretty freakin' cool, eh? It's a beauty. And I prefer the four square sides A2 to the rounded three sides one.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 24, 2006)

js said:


> FWIW, I was fortunate enough to have someone GIVE me a black HA A2 for FREE. Pretty freakin' cool, eh? It's a beauty. And I prefer the four square sides A2 to the rounded three sides one.



What a tribute to one of the Incandescent Gods  and very appropriate too!

Done anything particularly nice lately?


----------



## js (Oct 25, 2006)

KevinL said:


> What a tribute to one of the Incandescent Gods  and very appropriate too!
> 
> Done anything particularly nice lately?



Nah. Nothing particularly nice. Not more than usual, anyway. bwaites just thought I really should own a black HA A2. And he's just that sort of guy that he'd do that sort of thing.

When he sent it to me last year along with some other stuff, I was like "Oooh. Cool. He's letting me check out his black A2. Wow. It's nice."

And then I called him up and he was like "Well, how do you like your new black A2?" I didn't know what to say. I'm sure I didn't thank him as I should have due to the shock. One of the best surpise gifts I've ever received.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 25, 2006)

bwaites :rock:


----------



## greenLED (Oct 25, 2006)

js said:


> ...I prefer the four square sides A2 to the rounded three sides one.


Ditto.

bwaites :rock:

Milky, IIRC, rscanady was thinking about selling his A2-HA-BK.


----------



## bwaites (Oct 25, 2006)

js, shhhh!!!!!

I prefer the 4 square sides, too! I really like the overall feel in my hand with the flats, just not there with the round body.

Bill


----------



## Barefootone (Nov 1, 2006)

The saga of the A2 continues. I got my A2 with Red LED's thinking I would use it at night with my telescope. My A2 is a HA3 natural in the new three rounded flats shape. As it turned out I didn't use the A2 that way and now I'm stuck with a red Olympic ring light , although a solution was on the way. The suggestion was made to me by js to get the A2 modded, thanks js. 
So I contacted milkyspit and he told me about his THC3 LEDectomy and I went for it. I got my modded A2 back today from milky and what a :goodjob: big kudos to milky. Now I have a great A2 with a very nice white flood pattern. My A2 will be much more useful to me now. I would suggest if anyone wants their A2 upgraded this is the way to go, Milky's DA man :rock:. Thanks again milky.
Jeff


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 1, 2006)

Barefootone said:


> The saga of the A2 continues. I got my A2 with Red LED's thinking I would use it at night with my telescope. My A2 is a HA3 natural in the new three rounded flats shape. As it turned out I didn't use the A2 that way and now I'm stuck with a red Olympic ring light , although a solution was on the way. The suggestion was made to me by js to get the A2 modded, thanks js.
> So I contacted milkyspit and he told me about his THC3 LEDectomy and I went for it. I got my modded A2 back today from milky and what a :goodjob: big kudos to milky. Now I have a great A2 with a very nice white flood pattern. My A2 will be much more useful to me now. I would suggest if anyone wants their A2 upgraded this is the way to go, Milky's DA man :rock:. Thanks again milky.
> Jeff



You're most welcome, barefoot! That's a very satisfying mod to do, the improvement is so great.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 1, 2006)

milkyspit said:


> You're most welcome, barefoot! That's a very satisfying mod to do, the improvement is so great.


Do you change the resistors, Master Milky?


----------



## Barefootone (Nov 1, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Do you change the resistors, Master Milky?


GreenLED,
Milky only changed the LED's, no resistor's were changed.
Jeff


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 2, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Do you change the resistors, Master Milky?



Like barefoot said! 

Actually, Greenie, the fact is that THC3 LEDs have a lower Vf than standard white 5mm emitters (though not as low as red) and naturally get a nice amount of current through them using the stock resistors. They ARE underdriven with the stock resistors, but still surprisingly bright! Plus the underdriving gives some headroom in case the user wants to toss in some rechargeable cells (higher voltage, higher current) plus dramatically increases the lifespan of the LEDs... they won't degrade even remotely as quickly as standard emitters would. Lots of benefits!


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 2, 2006)

BTW, JTR1962 tested some THC3 samples and posted efficiency charts in his White LED Testing (or similar title) thread. The THC3 is right up there with the most efficient white LEDs current available. Take a look sometime! That's a GREAT thread BTW, highly recommended reading!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Codeman (Nov 2, 2006)

The thread that I think milkyspit is talking about is White LED lumen testing.


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks Codeman! Yup, that's the one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schnotts (Nov 2, 2006)

I just bought one new off e-bay. It should be here anyday. Hopefully I like it.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 2, 2006)

You can also check out my A2 LED review (with pics) to see the differences between the different LED colors (and several flavors of white):

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119758

_Thanks for the right link, Codeman!_


----------



## Codeman (Nov 2, 2006)

greenLED - don't you mean http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119758 ?


----------



## KevinL (Nov 3, 2006)

milkyspit said:


> Like barefoot said!
> 
> Actually, Greenie, the fact is that THC3 LEDs have a lower Vf than standard white 5mm emitters (though not as low as red) and naturally get a nice amount of current through them using the stock resistors. They ARE underdriven with the stock resistors, but still surprisingly bright! Plus the underdriving gives some headroom in case the user wants to toss in some rechargeable cells (higher voltage, higher current) plus dramatically increases the lifespan of the LEDs... they won't degrade even remotely as quickly as standard emitters would. Lots of benefits!



This would seriously increase the value of my A2 if I can use R123s in them. Wow. I might have to seriously think about it.


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 3, 2006)

KevinL said:


> This would seriously increase the value of my A2 if I can use R123s in them. Wow. I might have to seriously think about it.



One guy to ask about R123 use in an A2 would be Phaserburn. He seems to be the de facto authority on using rechargeables in the L1 and A2. :naughty:


----------



## js (Nov 3, 2006)

KevinL,

What a great thread this has been! 401 posts now! Long live the A2!


----------



## KevinL (Nov 5, 2006)

Very cool indeed. Glad I could help you folks out and put the A2s in good hands. Now if only mine didn't have a strange bug where it would stay in 'low batt' incan mode even on fresh CR123s. Seems to be a resistance problem here which is why the A2 never made it into EDC rotation.


----------



## EricMack (Nov 9, 2006)

Couple A2's and their Black Tie friends...


----------



## benighted (Nov 9, 2006)

oo: Kroma


----------



## Codeman (Nov 9, 2006)

benighted said:


> oo: Kroma



Yeah, but he ruined it by putting it next to the Purple Pimp! :lolsign:


----------



## greenLED (Nov 9, 2006)

KevinL said:


> Very cool indeed. Glad I could help you folks out and put the A2s in good hands. Now if only mine didn't have a strange bug where it would stay in 'low batt' incan mode even on fresh CR123s. Seems to be a resistance problem here which is why the A2 never made it into EDC rotation.


Kevin, did you try cleaning DeOxit/ProGolding all contacts? I had an A2 in my hands with all sorts of crudd on the tailcap contact tabs as well. Is the clip 110% seated onto its slot?


----------



## Size15's (Nov 9, 2006)

Purple Dragon more like it!


----------



## dyyys1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Size15's said:


> Purple Dragon more like it!



Did you mod it with UV LED's? You should.


----------

